# ISIS Colchester : Part 29



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm first!!!!!!! 

Sooty - blown ya loads of bubbles hun. glad you have a de to start stimming.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't wait now been on DR drugs since the 2nd of Sept and the headaches and nightsweats are starting to get on my nerves.Lets hope it's worth it when I test x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sooty/Cleo - sending you both lots of cuddles for what you are going through      

Julia - it is possible to book a private function room at Milsoms, but think there is a charge for it, but if there was enough of us im sure we could cover the cost but they are probably all booked up now  

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying this lovely weather


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just got home after being down in the New Forest for the weekend, the weather has been great hasn't it?? Well my Nan was fine and we had a lovely time when we eventually got there, the traffic was pants yesterday   had a better journey today though and even popped into Si's parents on the way home for a cuppa so a good day all in all. We are knackered though and I've got to go and see Crop in a bit, but at least we have a quiet weekend. I've brought the Chrimbo meal list forward.......


Sat 29th Nov       Sat 6th Dec          Sat 13th Dec        Sat 20th Dec

Tricksy                Tricksy                Tricksy(maybe)      No 
Lisa                     Lisa                    No                       Doubtful
No                       Emma                 Emma                   Emma
Rachel                 Rachel                Rachel                   Rachel
Shelley                Shelley                No                        No 
Cleo                     No                     Cleo                      Cleo (but so close to xmas, might be busy) 
Julia                    Julia                    Julia                     Julia

Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                        Zizzis                             
Tricksy = 1                           Tricksy = 2                    Tricksy = 3                 
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                        Lisa = 3                      
Rachel = 1/2nd (dont mind)     Rachel = 1/ 2                  Rachel = 3                  
                                         Shelley?                         Shelley = 1?                  
Cleo = 2                              Cleo = 1                         Cleo = 3                      
Julia = 1                              Julia = 2                         Julia = 3                      



I have taken out 22nd Nov as lots of us can't make that date and I've also taken out Milsoms as most of us gave it a 4. You can only book the little room, you can't book a table in the restaurant, its stupid but one of their rules. The little room is like a board room, very plain and no atmosphere, its used more for corporate stuff than entertaining I believe. 

Shelley - glad you got your jumper   it was no problem at all hun   hun can you just confirm what dates you can make and where you would prefer to eat xx

ok gotta dash off to go and do Crop, be back later xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

HI girls, back from my holiday and the internet is working again.  hope i've not missed anything major?

off to catch up on past posts now xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - welcome back hun!!!!


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello.  Hope you are all good and have been enjoying the lovely weather this weekend?  Anyone been up to anything exciting?

DH has gone off to the USA for business this week.  Great timing as its EC day friday - he feels really bad for not being here this week but we have frozen supplies in storage at ISIS in case he doesn't get back in time.  He has to fly overnight Thursday to get here, bless him.  Im sh1tt1ng myself about Friday - I know Im not going to remember afterwards but Im really worried about feeling it at the time.  Im also worried about the trigger thingybob on Wednesday.  Are my ovaries suddently going to start screaming as all these eggs appear?  Ive felt fine all the way through so far so something has gotta hurt!  God, think I better stop talking about it as its making me feel worse!  arrrggghhhhhrrrrrr.

Anyway, on the upside, I have 7 (or maybe  on my right side, and not sure about my left as it took them till friday to find it and I was so glad it was there that I forgot to ask - will check monday!  Anyway, because my ovary was in hiding Julia said that they may not be able to use the eggs on it - as they may not be able to get to it if its hiding in a tricky place where they would have to go through something else!!!!!  Wasnt very happy about that but Ken managed to track it down Friday so hopefully, if he can find it, the person emptying them should dont' you think? Who actually empties the follicles?  The embriologists?

Sorry for all the questions.  Obviously miss DH more than I say I do eh.... ha ha


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, aaaaannnnd, I was wondering if anyone knows any people on here that have nice success stories to cheer me up?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

tricksy,once again thank u so much for getting my jumper i have it on right now its so snug,i love it.glad u have had a good weekend.   

debs,hello darlin did u have a good holiday?missed u.what have u got planned wednesday as greg is doing an airport run and im home alone?hope ur ok.   

cleo,hunny u should off text me or phoned if u felt so down as im straight on the phone moaning i could have been ur shoulder.hope ur ok now babe.   

  29th nov              6th dec                  13th dec              20th dec
  shelley and greg    shelley and greg      no as i think im      no    
                                                          working 14th          
      my first choice is lemon tree ,then the chinese ,then zizis 

hi to everyone else.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me to say that I am not sure if DH and I can make the 13th December now either, but sorry if that messes up the chart a bit Tricksy and I'm on the laptop which hasn't got a mouse so I can't copy and paste it either.

Cleo/Sooty - sending a big   to you both - my youngest sister got pregnant by accident a couple of years ago in the middle of our IUI tx, so I do understand what you are going through. I am fine with it now and we fortunately have a good relationship, but it was really hard thing to accept at the time and I didn't feel I could admit this to anyone in my family back then and feel for you both.

Magicbeans - lots of     for you this week - it must be so hard for you having DH away too but I really hope that there are no problems with his flight and he will be back safely by Friday.  I am sure the ISIS were just being over cautious about your ovary too -as you said if Ken found it OK then I am sure that they will find it on EC day.  7 follies on the other side is great though and should be more than enough for your BFP!  It will be one of the doctors who get the eggs out of the follies - the embryologists do their bit after they come out.  Oh and the ovary area does get a little bit more painful after the trigger injection but nothing too bad and would guess if you have felt OK so far you will be fine.

Anyway better go,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Rachel.  That has made me feel better  .  So far I have manage not to think about it - the jabs, the EC or the BFP    .  Its sooo strange isn't it.  You don't want to be too positive but you don't want to be negative either.  Scary stuff.

OOh, BTW I will see if DH and I can make xmas get together too when you have decided when and where.  Its easier if i wait till you have a firm date as DH's schedule is manic!!!! xxxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Cleo/Sooty - know exactly how you feel.  SIL phoned 2 days ago to tell us she is preggers, and that she is really p-ed off as is about to start a new job.  She asked what to say to her new employers too!  I know I should be nicer but I cant bring myself to talk to her.  Its not her fault as she doesn't know that we are even going through IVF - still makes it really hard though!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

got the xmas next catologue through so been looking at materinty wear    I know..how to depress yourself even more. Actually made me think more about this cycle as i've been pretending its not happening. 

Shelley - ah thanks hun, i'm alright. Just its all so real now she's about to have it. Life goes on..... Hope you're ok??

Magic beans - big week for you hun. Sending you loads of      and a big  

Had a lovely day today at the gym, had a workout and a swim then lunch with a friend. Put the world to rights and i'm feeling more myself now.

love me xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, i have now taken out 13th & 20th December as quite a few can't make those dates, I've also taken out Zizzi's as that had all 3's. Banquet is *just* in the lead at the moment so can Loui, Em, Rivka, Debs, Sooty, Bhopes, Magicbeans and Cath let us know where you would prefer and Debs, Magicbeans Sooty, Rivka & B we need to know what dates you can do as well so we can hopefully get something booked up  The chinese do do a vegetarian set menu or al a carte as well for you veggies, I did post up the menu on the last thread if you want to have a look

Sat 29th Nov Sat 6th Dec

Tricksy Tricksy 
Lisa Lisa 
No Emma 
Rachel Rachel 
Shelley Shelley 
Cleo No 
Julia Julia 
No Cath
No Loui

Banquet 1408 Lemon Tree

Tricksy = 1 Tricksy = 2 
Lisa = 1 Lisa = 2 
Rachel = 1/2nd Rachel = 1/ 2 
Shelley 2 Shelley = 1 
Cleo = 2 Cleo = 1 
Julia = 1 Julia = 2

Rachel - Hope that you've had a good weekend? have you been up to anything nice??

Shelley - so glad you like your jumper, they are lovely arn't they, mine is in the wash  hope your ok all home alone 

Magic Beans - try not to worry, i know its hard....always waiting for something to go wrong but you'll be fine. Egg collection, like the injections is a lot worse in thought than reality. You will be a bit sore on Friday afternoon and if your anything like me I slept for almost a solid 24 hours afterwards! just woke up to pee and eat!!! Fingers crossed that hubby makes it back in time. Have you got a friend on standby just incase?

Cleo - sorry you've been down hun, it is so hard, people seem to be dropping like anything at the moment (Julia, your totally excluded from this statement!!) and its so hard when they just do not have a clue of how lucky they are....its really pee's me off, big hugs hun  

Debs - How was your holiday?? its been quiet without you  not long until your op now is it??

Sooty - glad you've got a date to start stimming at last, it will all be worth it. There are loads of you cycling at the moment, lets keep everything crossed for lots of bfp's  

Sorry if i've forgetten anyone, its a nightmare trying to keep up when we get a new thread!!

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx

off to get the list as I kept a copy this time


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

26th September - Sam2007 Consultation Appt









29th September - Rivka Reprofit Consultation appt   

3rd October - Magicbeans egg collection   

7th October - Sam 2007 20 weeks scan -









10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









15th October - Rachel Appt at ARGC    

31st October - Sam on the Moon Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









16th April - Lisa Egg Donation









7th May - Lisa's birthday









22st May - Rivka Reprofit Egg Donation  

4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Here you go...


Sat 29th Nov      Sat 6th Dec        

Tricksy                Tricksy                
Lisa                    Lisa                    
No                      Emma                
Rachel                Rachel                
Shelley                Shelley                
Cleo                    No                      
Julia                    Julia                        
No                      Cath
No                      Loui
Magic Beans        No

Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                                                    

Tricksy = 1                          Tricksy = 2                                    
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                                              
Rachel = 1/2nd                      Rachel = 1/ 2                                    
Shelley 2                              Shelley = 1                                          
Cleo = 2                              Cleo = 1                                              
Julia = 1                              Julia = 2  
MBeans = 1                          MBeans = 2


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sat 29th Nov       Sat 6th Dec         

Tricksy                Tricksy                
Lisa                     Lisa                    
No                       Emma                 
Rachel                 Rachel                
Shelley                Shelley                
Cleo                     No                      
Julia                    Julia                        
No                      Cath
No                      Loui
Magicbeans          No
Debs                  No

Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                                                    

Tricksy = 1                           Tricksy = 2                                    
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                                              
Rachel = 1/2nd                      Rachel = 1/ 2                                    
Shelley 2                              Shelley = 1                                           
Cleo = 2                               Cleo = 1                                               
Julia = 1                               Julia = 2 
MBeans=1                            Mbeans=2
Debs=2                                 Debs=2



Dunno which is the chinese (banquet 1408??) but DH doesn't like chinese at all, saying that I have no idea if he'll be able to make either date as he starts a new job in a few weeks (transferring to A&E) so not sure how much thats really relevent, and I'd be happy either way.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Debs   4 days til your op    thats come round quick!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I know, i'm petrified cos it all went so well last time can't help but feel it won't go so well this time


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi guys sorry can't give an anwser yet as may be on holiday on the 6th december plus at work on the 29th.We will be booking a holiday if this doesn't work.Sorry to be a pain but can I let you know nearer the time.If I can make it i'm afraid it will be just me xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Sorry for not replying sooner - DH whisked me away on Friday for a little weekend in the country so not been on internet til today.  

Anyhow, gotta be quick as I got to hit the shops as it's our W/A and need to get DH a little something!  

We're really easy for the Crimbo meal can make either day or either restaurant:

Sat 29th Nov      Sat 6th Dec        

Tricksy                Tricksy                
Lisa                    Lisa                    
No                      Emma                
Rachel                Rachel                
Shelley                Shelley                
Cleo                    No                      
Julia                    Julia                        
No                      Cath
No                      Loui
Magicbeans          No
Debs                  No
Bhopes                Bhopes

Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                                                    

Tricksy = 1                          Tricksy = 2                                    
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                                              
Rachel = 1/2nd                      Rachel = 1/ 2                                    
Shelley 2                              Shelley = 1                                          
Cleo = 2                              Cleo = 1                                              
Julia = 1                              Julia = 2 
MBeans=1                            Mbeans=2
Debs=2                                Debs=2
Bhopes = 1/2nd                    Bhopes = 1/2nd

Cleo - sorry you're feeling down hun, it is so tough and no one really understands unless you're going/been through it.  I've had some nightmare times with family and friends who really don't think before they speak and all I end up doing is going off for a good cry.  One colleague at work went through the same thing and she's said some helpful things like not to think we're bad people for what's happening to us when they're really bad people out there.  Big hugs to you x   

Sooty -  families can be really difficult.  When I told my brother, and I only told him because he caught me crying, the first thing he said was whose fault is it?!!!!  Since then he's not even rung or emailed to see how I'm doing and he knows to well that DH & I have been near breaking point.  I can't really be bothered with him now, afterall I know I can't rely on him for any support.  When things are bad I try to keep myself to myself so that way I try not to get hurt by other people. Big hugs to you x   

Hope everyone had a fab weekend!  Lovely weather again.

Right best dash otherwise I'll be in  trouble 

Thanks tricksy for organising!

Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!  I've got another quick question about DR-ing...

Did anyone have any adverse symptoms?  Like a rash or reaction in any way (other than around the site of the jab)?  I've noticed my back and arms are now all lumpy so I hope it's nothing to do with the meds 

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a real quickie cos im at work - just had a look at menus again and if you need a decision from me i must say i prefer Zizzis............be back later


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening,

bliming cold tonight so got dh on the case of building a fire.  Had quite a good day until i got in the car to come home and 2 lights popped on. Looked them up when i got home and one is the 'serious engine malfunction' light    sounds cheap!!! Not. So dh will book it in tomorrow so i need to cadge lifts to and from work. not good and i have an observation tomorrow.

Bhopes - thanks for the hug hun. Lucky you being whisked away!!

Be back laters as cooking dinner xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes can't say I have heard of an reaction like that.Have a read of the leaflet in the packet the meds are in.If have no joy phone the clinic first thing in morning x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sat 29th Nov      Sat 6th Dec        

Tricksy                Tricksy                
Lisa                    Lisa                    
No                      Emma                
Rachel                Rachel                
Shelley                Shelley                
Cleo                    No                      
Julia                    Julia                        
No                      Cath
No                      Loui
Magicbeans          No
Debs                  No
Bhopes                Bhopes

Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                                                    

Tricksy = 1                          Tricksy = 2                                    
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                                              
Rachel = 1/2nd                      Rachel = 1/ 2                                    
Shelley 2                              Shelley = 1                                          
Cleo = 2                              Cleo = 1                                              
Julia = 1                              Julia = 2 
MBeans=1                            Mbeans=2
Debs=2                                Debs=2
Bhopes = 1/2nd                    Bhopes = 1/2nd
Loui = 1                                Loui = 2

Tricksy - thank you so much for doing all the hard work for us. We really appreciate it.

Sooty - pse don't worry about Fri - I am the worlds' worst worrier and I have nothing but praise for EC at ISIS. I hardly remember any of it and what I do DH says I dreamt it up!      

Bhopes - I had localised red bumps at the injection site during downregging that lasted about 20 mins or so. As someone said why don't you give ISIS a call tomorrow?

Cleo - I really feel for you. I have been there twice with my SIL (she conceived in the first month with both her DS's). My Dh thinks I over-reacted each time 'cos I was really upset when I found out (it didn't help that no-one told me about the 2nd pregnancy - I only found out when their dad accidently let it slip that she was feeling sick because of her pregnancy. I had to go out of the room and have a good cry). DH said that his sister didn't understand what I was feeling because I hadn't told her...how do you go about saying that her pregnancy makes me sad I hope you feel better soon. Good luck for your observation tomorrow and I hope only simple little things are wrong with the car  .

Debs - good luck for your op. I'll be thinking of you.

I'm flying up to Preston in a helicopter for another 2 PARA funeral on Wed  . I hope that I will not be sick or fit this time - I have to tell me body it was only because of the IVF meds last time. I'm then off to a Help 4 Heroes conference on Fri/Sat - I've been asked to become an area coordinator for them because of my work with 2 PARA - I feel very honoured. I'm also just about to finish writing my letter to CARE Notts asking to do the immune tests with them. Fingers crossed they'll let me do them whilst DH is away so that we have the results and a treatment plan for when he gets back.

LOL,

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sat 29th Nov Sat 6th Dec

Tricksy Tricksy 
Lisa Lisa 
No Emma 
Rachel Rachel 
Shelley No 
Cleo No 
Julia Julia 
No Cath
No Loui
Magicbeans No
Debs No
Bhopes Bhopes

Banquet 1408 Lemon Tree

Tricksy = 1 Tricksy = 2 
Lisa = 1 Lisa = 2 
Rachel = 1/2nd Rachel = 1/ 2 
Shelley 2 Shelley = 1 
Cleo = 2 Cleo = 1 
Julia = 1 Julia = 2 
MBeans=1 Mbeans=2
Debs=2 Debs=2
Bhopes = 1/2nd Bhopes = 1/2nd
Loui = 1 Loui = 2
Em = 2 Em = 1

Evening guys, blimey what a day!! Mentally busy and I went for a ride this afternoon to chill myself out but it did the opposite  Cropi was a little monkey and she's pulled my back 

Loui - No probs sorting out the meet....it is proving to be a bit of a nightmare though!! Wow what an honour being asked to be area co-ordinator, you must be very proud. Good luck for the funeral on Wednesday, you've been to far too many of these recently, lets hope and pray that this is the last one  I'm sure that you'll be fine in the helicopter 

Cleo - it is blinking cold tonight and the weather is going to get really rough tomorrow, batten down the hatches time I think







What a pain with your car, will they not give you a courtesy car?? lets hope it gets sorted quickly and cheaply xx

Em - I've added your preference hun, what is happening about hubbys back now?? Is he still off work??

Bhopes - I have had a rash like that before but I was sure that it was because I was like a hot water bottle in bed and I put it down to heat rash, which I do suffer from. I would speak to Isis about it and get them to have a look and check it out  glad that you can make the meet 

Sooty - its so hard when other members of the family fall pregnant so easily and without a thought of how others feel, no one can understand how you feel.....except us that is  

Debs - you will be fine hun, try not to worry. I've got every single thing crossed for you xx

Shelley - hope your ok hun 

Lisa - Where are you?? hope that everything is alright with you 

Julia - You've gone quiet too, hope that your catching up on sleep ready for baby to arrive 

Rivka - been thinking about you all day today hun, hope its all gone ok today?? 

Catch you all later


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

How are we all?  I'm feeling knackered but for no reason   

Can anyone tell me how much a HCG costs at Isis and how long do you have to wait for results?  Reprofit ask you to do one and not a HPT so just getting organised..........its not till April........wot am i like   

Tricksy - I'm still here hun just not got round to posting   Naughty Cropi - hope your backs not too bad,  thanks for sorting all the Chrimbo dates/dinners out    Not long till your holibobs now yeah!!!  Are you all exicited?  are you still going from Gatwick?  How about Amber is she going to the new place you sorted out?

Rachel - Not long till your holiday too - bet you can't wait 

Loui - I hope all goes well on Wednesday hun    congratulations on the new position you have been offered too well done,  when does DH come home?

Rivka - Can't wait to hear what you think of Reprofit - hope you've been as impressed as i was and your trip went well.

MagicBeans - EC seems to have come round really quick for you - Best of luck will be thinking of you 

BHopes - Hope the rash goes soon,  i've never had that sort of thing happen only on the area that i have been jabbing - hope you get it sorted.  Where abouts did you go for your little break away - ahh bless your DH  

Cleo - Wot a bummer about the car hope its not too expensive

Cleo/Sooty - Know what you mean about family getting pg or having babies its so bluming hard really feeling for you    I had this with both my sister and SIL within 3 months of my miscarriage they both gave birth within a week of each other and i just felt terrible,  I was happy for them that everything was ok with my nieces but just felt so sad for me and Steve and couldn't stop crying and i felt guilty for feeling so bitter about it all especially when my Mum was going all gooey over the babies    Big hugs to you   

Debs - Hope you had a good holiday - best of luck for you op 


Hi to everyone else  
love Lisa xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Lisa - I had an HCG in Aug at 11am and got the results at 5.30pm the same day. I think it cost around £30. Thanks for asking about DH - he comes home in 4 months time . Don't worry, you haven' t upset me by asking!

Loui


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi girlies,

This will be mainly a me post as we are only back from Brno tonight. Had a lovely weekend, the hotel was very good  and we were very lucky with the weather. Had a day in Brno and a day in Znojmo (a nearby town) which we both enjoyed v much.  

As for the consultation: yes, we were indeed impressed by Stepan (the dr) who took a long time to look at all our tests and hear all our stories. However, we are not that hopeful about tx ... Basically, Stepan said he didn't have a diagnosis for my recurrent m/cs and thus he could not advise us in confidence about any tx. However, after he had a good thinking about it, he decided to recommend to us to try again with my own eggs and Clomid, but to add to the Clexane that I take also low dose steroids (5 mg before pg and if pg then 10 mg) - because he thinksm/cs may be caused by immune reactions. If this doesn't work by the spring, we'll think again about the possibility of donor eggs.

There are a lot of thoughts and feelings going through our minds at the moment. Of course looking forward to the possibility of having a child with own eggs. But also afraid of another m/c. Still we decided to go with his advice, and got all the meds there. So - wish us luck.

Cathie and DH - thanks so much for the lifts, it was lovley seeing you both. Good luck in Devon, we hope you get to the right decision.

Lisa - thanks for texting, will text you soon, amd it would be lovely to catch up with you and DH.

Cleo - sorry about the hard time you're having now   I do know how you feel. So hoping that this cycle works for you and takes away some of this heartache.

Loui - take care and hope v much the helicopter flight has no adverse effect on you this time.

Tricksy - thanks for the Crimbo research! DH and me have no plans at the mo for either November or December and are appy with either venue, so just add us to all lists please.

More personals next time, going to eat some of Cathie's lovley chocs now  

Much love from Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rivka  

That is great news hun i'm so pleased for you    i know you must be scared of another m/c but this is a different approach with different meds and i think its so good that Stepan is looking at all avenues for you to have your own child with your own eggs before going straight onto donor eggs.  Glad you were impressed with Stepan he's lovely - good looking too isn't he    I've been thinking of you all day hun   Enjoy the choccies.  

love Lisa xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry not been on for ages so much to catch up on. I was out in Colchester sat night on a hen night. We stayed at the stoke bynayland spa and golf hotel had a fab mud treatment and a meal then went to Chicargo's Which a must say was crap not like the one in Norwich but when you have 20 girls together any where is a laugh.

Julia
Faith is well and am trying to get some pic on pc but am a bit hopeless with it so don't hold your breath!!!!!!!! Hope your labour is quick and easy hun.

Rivka:
I'm glad you had an informative meeting. Exciting and scarey to be back on the rollercoaster so soon, guess you exspecting to be waiting till april. Good luck xx

Wont be able to make xmas meet as dh wont come and I don't want to travel on my own at night where i don't no where i'm going if you know what I mean. But if anyone wants to go xmas shopping Faith and I would love it.

Good luck to everyone who is cycling sending positive vibes your way.

Hi everyone else

Take care 
Liz x x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello everyone.  God, its freeeezing and dull weather isn't it?  Want to get my PJs on already and huddle on the sofa!

Tomorrow is my last scan and b test before the scary trigger injection and EC on Friday.  God, Im soooo worried about it.  I know I won't remember anything but Im sure I will feel it at the time.  Plus I think Ill say something stupid while Im drugged!  God, what a moan I am.

Rivka - exciting stuff.  Really pleased for you x

Tricksy - Naughty Horse!  Hope your back isn't too painful!

BHopes - did you manage to sort out your rash?

Cleo - Hope your car doesn't cost too much to fix.

Sooty - How is it all going with you?

Debs - Lots of luck with your op

(check me out - Im getting the hang of this now....)


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on to say   - only 3 more days in work for me before our week off (hooray!) - I know we are only going to Norfolk but I am really looking forward to the break.

Cleo - glad you had a nice time Sunday and are feeling more yourself.  Have you sorted your car yet?

Sam2007 - how did your consultation go last week?

Debs - some     for your op this week - I am sure you will be fine.

Bhopes - what a lovely DH to whisk you away for the weekend.  Hope you had a nice wedding anniversary yesterday.  Have you spoken to the ISIS about your rash? 

Loui - hope your flight goes without problems tomorrow and that the funeral is not too hard for you   .  Well done on becoming an area coordinator too - sounds like it is well deserved.  I hope your letter to CARE Notts gets a good response.

Rivka - I didn't expect that from your consultation but I agree with Lisa and think it is really good (and says a lot for the doctor) that he looked at your individual case and didn't automatically push you into donor eggs and gave you such an honest opinion.  I really hope that the steroids and clomid do the trick for you and although it sounds like it has got to be worth a try if he thinks it is immune issues  - how many months worth of the clomid/steroids did he prescribe you?  Is he keeping your name on the waiting list for donor eggs in the mean time just in case?

Julia - I can't believe it is only 2 weeks to go!

Liz - sounds like you had a good hen night.

Tricksy - hope your back is OK now.

Magicbeans -     for your scan tomorrow -  and don't worry about EC - you will be fine and if you are like me if you can't remember what you say when you are drugged during the E/C (or drunk for that matter) it did not happen!  

Emma - have you got the results of DH's scan yet?  How are you doing?

Lisa - hope you have more energy today.

Hi to everyone I have missed,
anyway better go as need to make tea,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening Everyone, how are you all?? Shall we get this Christmas meal sorted out?? I think that everyone has said what and where or they don't mind so......

Sat 29th Nov Sat 6th Dec

Tricksy Tricksy 
Lisa Lisa 
No Emma 
Rachel Rachel 
Shelley No 
Cleo No 
Julia Julia 
No Cath
No Loui
Magicbeans No
Debs No
Bhopes Bhopes

*3 NO'S 4 NO'S*

Banquet 1408 Lemon Tree

Tricksy = 1 Tricksy = 2 
Lisa = 1 Lisa = 2 
Rachel = 1/2nd Rachel = 1/ 2 
Shelley 2 Shelley = 1 
Cleo = 2 Cleo = 1 
Julia = 1 Julia = 2 
MBeans=1 Mbeans=2
Debs=2 Debs=2
Bhopes = 1/2nd Bhopes = 1/2nd
Loui = 1 Loui = 2
Em = 2 Em = 1

*5 #1'S 3 #1's*

I'm really gutted that not everyone can make it but I think that the fairest way to do it is the most who can go on either night is the night? So thats the 29th November and Banquet 1408 has got the most 1's so ............

[fly]*Saturday 29th November at Banquet 1408 is our Christmas Meal*[/fly]

Is that ok with everyone If anyone is not happy then say please, I think that we've done it the fairest way I won't book anything until tomorrow or Thursday and I'll let you know about deposits, 22 of us  its going to be a great night 

Rachel - oh I love Norfolk, its so nice up there, I hope that you have a lovely time and the weather is good to you. Are you staying in a hotel or apartment? My back is ok'ish, still a bit sore today but it'll ease off soon

Magicbeans - Yep she can be a very naughty horse but she does redeem herself occasionally  Try not to worry about tomorrow, you will be fine. Just make sure your looked after afterwards and you get plenty of sleep and drink plenty of water. Do you know if hubby is going to make it back yet??

Liz - great to hear from you again hun  glad you and and Faith are doing well. Your hen night sounds like a good night, yep Chicago's is a dump but they play great cheezy, chicky music 

Lisa - hi hun, we've not sorted out a date have we, naughty me, I'm sorry  I really don't know where the time has gone, I just seem to be flat out and if i'm not doing something I'm thinking about what i've got to do next!!! Steve rang Si today, woohoo working together eh!! bet its not long before Steve is lured into the coffeee 'evenings' they've started having.....Si got in at 7.40 tonight   I was having my hair done so it doesn't really bother me and he come's home chilled!! We are really looking forward to our holiday, can't belive its next week! I've not done a thing so need Si to get the holiday clothes out of the loft so I can get the bikinis and get clothes sorted and washed. Planning on getting the majority of it done this weekend. We are flying from Gatwick, got to be at the airport at 3am so we're going to meet up with Si's car club in the pub on Thursday night and go straight from there  

Rivka - so glad that you got on well at Reprofit and refreshing to see that your case has been taken on an individual basis and your history taken into account. I'm impressed that he gave you the drugs as well, were they a lot cheaper than here??

Loui - Good luck tomorrow hun   

Bhopes & Sooty - hows the down regging going?? hope your both ok??

Em - Hows things your end hun?? 

Julia - WHERE ARE YOU??!!!!!!!

Cleo - Are you ok?? when are your dates for stimming??

Debs - I'm off to look at your holiday pics on **  got every single thing crossed for you for tomorrow     

Is that everyone

Hope so

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry everyone, I am still reading but finding it difficult to find the time to get on and do personals. I will have some spare time tomorrow so hope to catch up with you all then. No news from me, still waiting...

Have a nice evening everyone.

Tricksy, thanks for sorting out the Christmas meal. I am looking forward to it already!!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Tricksy I might be able to make the 29th but wont know for sure just yet.Is that ok?
All ok my end stil on the DR till Friday.got the ok to start stimms then.I'm looking forward to starting the next stage.Hopefully the headaches will go then.xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sat 29th Nov              

Tricksy & hubby                          
Lisa & hubby                                    
Rachel & hubby                        
Shelley & hubby                            
Cleo & hubby                                          
Julia & hubby                                                               
Magicbeans & hubby         
Debs & hubby                  
Bhopes & hubby
Jo-Jo & Liz   
Sooty & hubby 
Rivka & hubby

Have I missed anyone off the list 

Loui - woohooo so glad that you are Liz are coming together, finally we get to meet you


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Sneaking on at work as usual - tut tut!  

Just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU to Tricksy for arranging the Crimbo bash - that's brill!!  DH & I are really looking forward to it. 

Rivka - your appointment sounds so positive, that's really good news.      Reprofit sound so helpful.

Rachel - have a lovely time in Norfolk.  That's where DH whisked me away to - a place called Fritton Lake.  The grounds there are beautiful if you get the chance to go and the food was really scrummy too!  I love Norfolk.

Loui - thinking of you today.  

Magicbeans - hope you're doing ok.  I'm sure everything will go fine on Friday.  I'm really scared too of that bit and keep having flashes of things I hope I don't say which is then annoying cos I just keep thinking of them so I know I'm going to!! x

Sooty - Fingers crossed for your stimming.  Are you drinking lots?  Hopefully that will help stop the headaches? x

I'm doing ok on the DR bit - well so far (am also a big brave girl now by jabbing myself instead of DH doing it).  Spoke to ISIS about me rash on my back and she thought it was nothing to do with the DR drug.  It started going down yesterday and as I've not had any other symptoms I won't fret.  I wondered whether it's heat rash where I've been getting really hot. Just hope that it doesn't mean the DR drug isn't working on me  

Also, just wanted to quickly ask (sorry I'm so dim), when should I start using the hot water bottle, drinking pineapple juice?  Is there an optimum time for this like when I start stimming?

Thanks again all.  Sorry if I missed you but here's some   to everyone!

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I start to use the hot water bottle as soon as I start stimming, the pineapple juice and brazil nuts I started towards the end of downregging. I also upped my milk intake and protein


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,sorry but this is a me post,glad we are all now sortedout for the christmas meal and it will be lovely to meet the newbies,me and greg decided to e-mail reprofit to see what there waiting list is like,there is now an 11 month wait      well thats fine as we may not need to go anyway,but they sent us all the forms that u need to fill in eye coluor,hobbies and so on,but the have asked forour blood type and RH (what is the RH can anyone tell me pls) anyway me and greg havent got a clue,so phoned the doctors they dont no either unless u have had a baby or given blood,as they dont have that information so tried to phone the hospital with no answers so shall we put on the form unknown and hopefully they will do the test there?i want to get the forms sent asp before the waiting list gets longer,but what should we do im hoping we wont need to go down this route but with the way things have been with my cycles who knows,i start stimming on the 24th october just     that we get alot ferther this time.well hope everyone is ok and someone can answer my questions.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shell - its rheusus positive or negative....like O positive blood or A negative....I'm A negative but its more common to be A or O positive. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Where has my post gone to 

I just did a really long one


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

did you use invisible ink??


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Tricksy said:


> did you use invisible ink??


   it also happened to me yesterday on the Reprofit thread, and then it re-appeared. Have I become a ghost?


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

HELP HELP HELP.  My levels (dunno which levels) are high and if they go up today we may have to stop.  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't panic yet! You are due for egg collection on Friday arn't you?? The levels they are checking are to ensure you don't get OHSS, how many follicles have you got?? Are you doing your trigger tonight?? they may want you to coast for a day or two to see if they come down. are they ringing you later??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

rivka said:


> Tricksy said:
> 
> 
> > did you use invisible ink??
> ...


Did anyone hear anything?


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans dont panic yet are they coasting you now?(stopped any drugs)I know I girl who this happened to at the isis on a different site and they coasted her and her ec was a day or so later,went on to get 16 eggs after being told they wernt very good eggs she now is 5 weeks pregnant.So try to keep positive.Make sure you rink lots of water to try and prevent ohss xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll just do a short post then, in the hope it won't disappear again  

Magic Bean - don't panic! I was told to coast for a few days and had at e/c 12 eggs (10 fertilised). Make sure you drink a lot and rest as much as possible. Are they supposed to call you to tell you whta to do?

Shelley - checking your blood group should be easy, I'm sure your GP can give you a form for such a blood test, it's quite a common thing. You can ask Reprofit to go on the waiting list now and explain you'll send the form in a week or two when you have all those details. But I hope you won't need this anyway.

Rachel - I hope you'll enjoy Blakeney as much as we did on a couple of occasions, the Norfolk coast is great. Hope the weather will be nice.

Tricksy - you must be so looking forward to your hols   Meds in Brno - clomid and steroids were cheap, Clexane was a bit expensive but probably cheaper than here (about £130), I got it last time on the NHS but it was touch and go, so we wanted to be on the safe side and get everything there.

Cathie - hope you're enjoying Devon and coming to the right decision.

Sooty - all the best for e/c! Don't worry about what you'll say, I don't if I said anything funny but what you don't know won't hurt you ...

B - glad you can now go ahead with stimming.

Lisa - so many BFPs on the Reprofit thread, amazing! I feel very positive about your choice to go there hun.

Cleo - how are you?

Sam - are you having any scans now?

Julia - hope the last couple of weeks are okay, you must be so excited. I'm excited as well for you!

Liz - good to hear that you and Faith are fine. Sounds like you had a lovely night out.

I'm beginning to be more excited about trying again. Scared v much of another m/c, but decided that if I know this si an option I'll (hopefully) not be too shocked if it happens ... while trying to keep a positive attitude. Confusing stuff. Now waiting for AF (unless a natural miracle ... but probably not a good idea as haven't had any meds) in about a couple of weeks time and then to the rollercoaster. Stepan recommended that I do a test day 12 to make sure I know excatly when I ovulate. Should I book this with ISIS, what do you think?

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Magicbeans - don't panic yet.  I'm sure all will be ok.  Rest lots and lots and then some more.  

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, feeling a bit down..after gettingmyself all prepared for tomorrow I received a phone call at 5pm saying that my ops been cancelled due to a bed shortage, it will be rescheduled but they have no idea when


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - oh hun i'm so sorry. Its such a bloody pain in the ****. I had something similar when i went for my hysteroscopy b4 xmas. Got admitted only to be sent home because they didn't have an  anaesthesist (sp). They did rebook it quite quickly though. really feel for you, its frustrating when you are waiting on that to get going again     

MAgic beans-   how you doing hun, any news?? Thinking of you.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,honey im so sorry what a nightmare oh wish there was something i could say or do,lets home they re book u very soon,thinking about u sweetie and sending u the biggest     .


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello!  Right, panic is obviously over as I haven't heard anything from them?!  So,  trigger is at 1145 tonight.  Lets hope I dont hyperwotsit!  Have a headache from hell but think thats just stressed.  Today of all days was a reeeeaaaaaaalllly bad day at work!  typical.  Also have diazepam to get me through tomorrow night/friday morning.  Might not take it but its nice to know I have it just in case!  Bought SATC on dvd and have been saving it for tomorrow night to keep me occupied.  Ive already seen it at the cinema but hey-ho!

PigPie!  Oh no, thats terrible.  Poor you!  You get yourself all hyped up and then they cancel you!  Kadva (grrrrr, don't like her) did that to me when I need to go have my hydrosalpinx-thingy.  Got there, and she walked in and said she was cancelling me... ready for the reason.... in case I was pregnant.  Ha blinking ha ha!  Anyway, ended up having someone else do it the next week and there wasn't anything wrong with my poxy tube after all!  Luckily she isn't doing my EC because she just stresses me now!  Gidon is doing it?  Never met him, anyone know what he is like?  Think some of you have mentioned him before.

Off to have nice healthy egg growing dinner, be back later on.  Thanks soooo much all of you for making me feel better and listening to me panicing every other day.

Oooh, anyone else ECing on Friday?  May meet you in my delerious state in recovery!


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, forgot about the follies.  I have about 15 over 14mm, so maybe more tomorrow.  And my left ovary has maneaouvered itself into the right position now which is fab.  Still scared   about friday tho - eeeeeek xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

you've been chatty on here since yesterday.  Only time for a couple of personals tonight:

Shelley - I didn't know DH's blood type when I filled in our Reprofit forms either (I have given blood a few times so know I am O positive) so when I filled in the forms I told Stephan we did not know and he said just to make sure we find out before Christmas so he knows before he lines up a donor.  Although we are obviously also hoping we won't need donor eggs, DH is now planning to go and donate some blood as well which is the free way to find out (and helping someone out at the same time) although I think as you have just had a tattoo and have been having the IVF drugs they may not let you give blood at the moment so if this is the case maybe you could see if the ISIS can do a test for you if you go down that route (hopefully you won't need to) - maybe your DH could give blood though?

Rivka - can you not just do the wee sticks to find out when you ovulate and then take your temperature?  Would be cheaper than going via the ISIS I would imagine.

Magicbeans - that's great news that you can go ahead with the trigger and sounds like you have lots of nice follies - I don't think you are the first on here to not be a fan of Dr Kadva but Gidon has a lovely patient manner and I think you will be in good hands during your E/C  .

Debs - big   to you - hope they reschedule soon.

Tricksy - Glad your back is getting better.  Thanks for sorting out the Xmas do too I am looking forward to it and although I am sad not everyone can make it I think so near to Xmas there was no other way of sorting it out - as I'm away next week do you want me to post you a cheque for the deposit before I go?  Just PM me your address and let me know how much if you do by Friday.  Oh - we have rented a cottage in Norfolk for the week (had to pay extra for one with a garden for the dog but he is worth it!   ). 

Bhopes - glad your rash is getting better and great news you can start stimming Friday    

Anyway better go,
love Rachel xxx.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Rachel - have a lovely, lovely time in Norfolk - you really deserve it.

Bhopes - good luck for EC - I know you won't need it! You have a great number of large follies. Here's some follie fertiliser              

Rivka - fantastic news from Dr Stephan - I heard lots of good reports about him when i was researching DE's.

Debs - I'm really sorry your op was cancelled. That's really not fair. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get another appointment soon.

Flew up to the funeral today - it was really poignant, and there were so many people there, it was standing room only and there were at least 100 people outside the church .

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

What a busy day i've had i finished work at dinner time and met up with an old friend that i lost touch with a while back,  anyway i went round hers today and she has a little boy through IVF and i didn't even know.....as you can imagine we spoke non stop   

Loui - thinking of you today    Sounds very emotional  

Rachel - Have a great holibobs 

Debs - Aww Debs i'm sorry you've been cancelled no wonder your feeling down hun    You wait so long for these appointments and get yourself prepared and that happens  

Magic Beans - Glad your having the trigger and everythings going ahead for friday - dont worry you'll be fine  

Shelley - When i went out for my consultation last month at Reprofit we had all our blood group tests done over there as we had to do the HIV and Hep ones anyway so he did it all at the same time,  Hoping you won't need to do this though and you get your BFP on this cycle hun,  but i can recommend Reprofit and on the boards yesterday 6 people got BFP's!!!!   

Rivka - I would do as Rachel says and do the pee sticks as Isis will charge you £125 for a scan    

Tricksy - Thanks for sorting the Chrimbo do    Looking forward to it already.  Steve can't wait to start his new job he is totally sick of his place and now its shutting down soon he's just glad to desert the sinking ship so to speak,  I'm sure once Si and Steve get together talking there will be no early going home times     

Jo Jo - Are you coming to the Chrimbo do?  Can't wait to finally meet you and good to Liz again its been ages

Julia - Hope your doing ok   


Right i've gotta go i've got typers cramp
Lisa xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

lisa,hi hunny,thanks for that info,thats put my mind at rest,and what fab news 6 peolpe with BFP gives everyone lots off hope.hope ur still on cloud nine.  


magicbeans,good luck with ur triger injection tonight ,at least u can still go ahead.friday will be here before u no it.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - Are you ok hun?? its a nightmare filling out forms isn't it  

Lisa - I think we'll have to keep an eye on the pair of them   is what I reckon will happen!! 

Loui - glad that it went as well as could be expected today  

Rachel - I havn't rung them yet, doing it tomorrow, I wanted to make sure I had everyone on the list and I'll post up tomorrow night the deposit details etc...

Magicbeans - so glad that your all ok, not long until trigger now, don't panic you'll be fine   Gidon is lovely and I trust him totally........Kadva is not for me...... I had a panic attack on my last transfer as Gidon was meant to do it and I found out 10 mins before she was doing it.....que panic attack, lots of tears, refusal by me to have it done, me being whisked downstairs and in the end Sarah did it for me.....all ok in the end

Debs - I am so so sorry hun    good to speak to you on ** 

Sorry guys, gotta dash, had a really ****e night, will fill you in tomorrow but trying to help my best mate out turned into a nightmare...got my appt through to see Dr Marfleet too......13th Oct   we're on blinking holiday   I'll ring them tomorrow and book a different date...

really need to get to bed!

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning  

hope everyone is ok?? Why is it when you help friends out things often go wrong?? well they do for us!! This is the sequence of events that happened last night   Grab a cuppa and the biscuit barrell!!!! This could only happen to us    

I went to my best mates as her ex house bunny (yes as in rabbit!) had eaten through her wireless routers power supply and she has not had any internet for a week or so. Si ordered her a new power supply on the net and I went round there to sort it our for her as she's a bit clueless about stuff like that. She was working late but i've got a key so no probs. Simple....go in, plug it in, turn laptop on, make sure its all connected and off I jollywell....oh no. Where the bunny had chewed through the cable he has actually fused the router so its now knackered   off I got to Tesco to get her a new router, could not get the same one so got a make that I had heard of! Rang Si to let him know and he was not sure if I'd be able to set it up myself so offered to come round and help. We get there and Si tried to turn the laptop on...the battery is flat...find the charger but it won't charge, the bunny has chewed through that as well and as you wiggle the cable to try and get it to work it sparks    and gave Si a shock    While he is doing that I pulled the tv forward to get the cables sorted out and plug in the new router. As I pulled the extension lead from the back of the tv there is the most almighty bang and flash as the extension lead blew up    I kid you not!!! The bloody rabbit had chewed through the power lead on that as well! With that all of the power went off as the electric had tripped and we couldn't turn it back on   Si managed to get the lights on but the sockets would not turn back on. The lobby where the fuse box is has not got a lightbulb so I had a route around under the sink to find one, found one, went to put the bulb in and the whole flipping light fitting, rose and all came off in my hand    managed to put it back....to a fashion...put the bulb back under the sink and pretend I'd never touched it   I nearly rang Shelley to get Greg to come round as it just wouldn't turn back on! Si had the bright idea of turning everything off and trying to get it back on in a different sequence....it worked, thank goodness as by now it was getting a little dark   Are you still all with me   Si then threw the charger and extension lead in the bin and we went home to see if we had a spare one that fitted it....we didn't so off to pc world to get one and a new extension lead.....£85 later out we come   back to my mates..... she's still not home, we get everything sorted out with no more disasters and the internet is up and running. We finally got home at 8.30   it could only happen to us    

We are never helping anyone out ever again!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Debs -   what a disappointment, this is so unfair. NO wonder you were feeling down. Hope they book you in as soon as possible.

Magic Bean - hope the trigger was ok, take care and loads of    for tomorrow.

Tricksy - what funny bunny   and yes, it could only happen to you    seriously, it's so nice of you to help your friend like that, and lucky that no real damage happened.

Rachel - was nice to see you yesterday (we were quite a picture - you running and me on my bike, like a healthy lifestyle ad  ). 

Lisa - hope you had a good evening with your friend, such stories are encouraging aren't they? Soon it'll be your turn  

Rachel and Lisa - you are right, those scans are expensive  . But I never got a sensible result with either pee sticks or temperature. Actually now I finally know the reason: Stepan told me on Monday that my hormonal levels are those of a POCS woman, even if my scans don't show POCS!! (I always suspected that is the case, but all other dr's said I was wrong!  ). Anyway he recommended for me to actually check on a scan when the leading follicle is 18 mm because apparently this means that I then ovulate in the next 48 hours and it's more accurate than the pee stick if you're POCS. Looks like we'll have to fork it out ... 

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG Tricksy, is that why the bunny is now an ex house bunny? Naughty little thing!! You are lucky you were not injured, with all that going on!! What a good friend you are though, doing all of that for her. I hope she appreciates all your help. Are you on a countdown until your holiday? Not long now!! I hope your back improves enough for you to get on the plane, then you can spend the whole time lounging on a sun lounger with a cocktail in hand. I bet you will both have a lovely time - sounds like you need a holiday after all you went through last night  

Shelley, I am sure your GP could do the blood type tests for you. Otherwise you could give blood but I think you have to wait for them to contact you with your blood type etc after you have donated. 

Lisa, 6 BFP's in one day - that is amazing - that is going to be you next year, and Rivka and Shelley possibly too if they are not already pregnant by then. 

Debs, sorry to hear that the op was cancelled, I hope they can get you on the list soon. It must be so frustrating, waiting around when you just want to get it sorted.

Louie, how did the helicopter ride go? I hope it was better than previously, and big hugs to you for getting through the funeral. It can't be easy for you.

MagicBeans, good luck for Friday, I am sure you will be fine, and even if you do say something ridiculous, you won't know about it  . 

Bhopes, good luck for your forthcoming treatment. I hope the rash has gone now.

Rivka, sounds like your trip was successful, I am glad you are feeling positive about the future, and hopefully the doctor's recommendations will help to maintain a sucessful pregnancy. 

Emma, where are you? How is DH's back now? Did you get any answers from the MRI scan?

Cleo, how are you doing on the pill? I hope things are going well.

Sorry, I know there are loads of people I have missed out, but my mind is not really on the job at the moment. I am feeling so shattered that I am finding everything difficult at the moment. I am also worried about the birth, considering my age, size, strep B infection etc. I don't usually worry about stuff but I just want it out of the way so that I can relax and get back to writing on this board and keeping up with everyone!!

I met a lady at Brenda's last week who is just beginning her IVF and have recommended this thread to her, so you may see her on here at some point (if I ever get round to emailing her!!).

Hope everyone is well. Sorry about the short post, will try and catch up with you all again soon. xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, that is interesting about the PCOS. I have been diagnosed with it for years and have never been told that, so sounds like Dr Stepan knows a thing or two. It sounds like a lot of money but will be worth it if it gives you a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

i've rescheduled my appt with Dr Marfleet for 27th October, pretty quite isn't it! 

I think that Loui's is on 20th Oct? 

Julia - Yep that is why Beckham is now banished to Beckingham Palace in the garden, he really has been a very naughty bunny!! All joking aside it scared the crap out of me when the lead when bang, there was a bright flash and the smell of burning was unreal   He had chewed all of the plastic cover off and it was just bare wires   Si was pretty annoyed for a little while as I could of got electricuted but we were laughing about it a little while later. Yes my friend really does appreciate it so we don't mind   We are on countdown to our holiday now, can't wait   I seem to have so much to do and don't seem to be getting anwhere with doing it   oh it'll be fine!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Tricksy - glad you managed to re-schedule your appt, it's be here before you know it! Time will fly on your holiday. Bet you can't wait! 

Julia - how interesting that they haven't told you about POCS either. They kept telling me my scans don't show it, but then Stepan said my hormones do  show it  He said it was one of the factors that made him confused about me, this and the unexplained m/cs. He said if he sorts me out this time he'll write a big article about this case - good luck to him, I say


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Wot a naughty bunny      That was dangerous!  Glad you got it sorted without any frying    I reckon you'll need your holiday after that episode   Thats great that you got your appointment changed and not too much longer to wait either  

Rivka - Thats good about the scan i know its gonna cost but i can understand now why you would need it i think you can have PCOS (the syndrome) and not have PCO i think does that make sense  

Julia - Good to hear from you hun - missed you    Whats strep B?  Try not to worry   but i can understand i know i would be exactly the same just think in less than 2 weeks now your gonna meet your new baby how exciting is that   

Em - any news about DHs MRI scan?

Right better get on, got to go shopping, see my Mum whos just got back from Cyprus (lucky thing) and then got a massage booked for tonight

Ta ta for now
love lisa xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my god that nutty bunny story really made me laugh!  Its amazing it didn't electrocute itself, or anyone else! 

Did the trigger. It was fine, as all the others have been.  Feel a little yukky today so may leave work early and vegetate!

Back later on


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Magic beans - glad your trigger went ok. Any news from hubby? is he still on track to be with you in the morning for egg collection??  Try and go home early and just chill and relax, try and get any bits done that will bug you while you are laid up on the sofa for the next few days xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie as im at work - only time i seem to get to go on here!  

Tricksy - can you include dh and i on the 29th please hun? think it will be easier to add us then take us off at a later date if we cant make it, if that makes sense?   dh has got to have a back op cos he has a slipped disc, not sure when it will be yet but hope we can still make it.

Will try to catch up on posts later, never seem to have any spare time anymore  

Love to all
Em x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

hello hello hello to you all. 

Update on me - cried all day for no reason   .  Ha ha.  Funny now, but I so couldn't stop tears streaming down my face at work - they all think Im mad!  DH is flying back tonight  to join me tomorrow morning for ec.  Ma is still on standby in case he is delayed.  We have a good 4 hour window between him landing and EC so shoudl be ok. fingies crossed!

How is everyone else?  

Angel - oooh, ouch!  Hope he gets sorted soon as it sounds painful!

Tricksy - thanks for thinking about me!  HOw are you?

Little Mo - when when when will the bump land? 

Sorry, have missed loads of you but will be back later and Im determined to get everyone!  

(who puts these icons on her - what relevance does this one have do you think.... )


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - I'll add you hun, great you can now come. Poor hubby having to have an op, no wonder he is in so much pain. I hope that your coping alright with everything  

Magicbeans - Don't worry about the uncontrolable tears, its not unusual and don't be surprised if it happens again   I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow, try and let us know how you get on as soon as you can. I'll be thinking of you, don't worry you will be fine


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Magicbeans - I'll be thinking of you for tomorrow    Glad DH is flying back to join you - good luck  

Em - Sorry about DH's back   i hope he doesn't have to wait too long for his op,  prolapsed disc is what they said i had and its soooo sooo painful but they said mine wasn't pushed out enough to operate on as it wasn't hitting the nerve - Is the pain all down his leg too?  

Lisa xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all, 

well dh got the text this morning, my sil has gone into labour. Dh taking it quite badly and is very upset which is upsetting me. Just don't feel up to dealing with it all at the moment. First grand child and all that so they're going to be going mad.

Tricksy - what a mad story hun!!! I had a bunny once that chewed through the phone, they're awful to have in the house. I have another kind of rabbit now..much better and i can switch it off     

Julia - not long now hun. I hope you manage to relax before the birth. Everything will be fine hun, thinking of you.

Magic beans - good luck for tomorrow hun. I hope dh makes it, which i'm sure he will if he has 4 hours.

Lisa -  6 BFP's is fab, i hope we get news like that on our thread soon      

Love to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Em - poor DH having to have an op, but at least good thing that they'vemade a diagnosis at last, hope they sort him out soon. Hang on in there, both of you.

Magic Bean - lots of     for tomorrow.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Tricksy - what a mad story hun!!! I had a bunny once that chewed through the phone, they're awful to have in the house. I have another kind of rabbit now..much better and i can switch it off


     

I'm sorry that you and R are having a tough time, its just not fair. I hope that they have some sense and don't rub your faces in it too much   

Lisa


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - thanks hun. DH really down and i don't know what to do. I can't make it better and that's what hurts. I know this is stupid but i can't help thinking if i hadn't lost nour baby he wouldn't have to feel like this.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Aww hun     Big hugs


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Tricksy - thanks hun. DH really down and i don't know what to do. I can't make it better and that's what hurts. I know this is stupid but i can't help thinking if i hadn't lost our baby he wouldn't have to feel like this.


Don't say that hun, you'll make me cry  You'll get there


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Magicbeans,
Good luck tomorrow hun, sounds like you will have lots of nice eggs tomorrow to get jiggy with it. Are you going take them to blastysts?

Tricksy:
Yes me and Jojo are ditching the men and coming together to the xmas do will be fun. thanks for organising it. 

Julia:
Not long now to wait. Cause of the step B do you have to go to the hospital early when you go into labour?  Good luck xx xx

Lisa;
I see your ticker and it's going down fast get xmas out the way and it will only be a few months. 

Sam:
How is Amy? growing fast I bet not so much a little baby now but heading fast to toddler hood eh!! How is the pregnancy going whens your next scan?

Deb:
What a pain about the op hope they reschedle quickly.

Cathie:
How are you doing? what are your plans on treatment?

Cleo:
Not long till you start treatment again is it, It is hard when family have kids my bil had 2 before us and it was hard both times but this is going to be your time i'm sure.

Shelley:
Hope all goes well with staring treatment this month. How is work going hope they are going to be good about the time off you will need and not bxxtch about it. I got signed off for 6 weeks with my first cycle.

Rivka:
Glad he said what you had been thinking and the clomid will sort that out. So action stations when you get the green light eh!!!!

Em;
If dh can't come cause of back you can come with me a Jojo if you want.

Hope everyone else is ok

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

magicbeans,good luck for tomorrow honey,i will be thinking off u.hope dh gets back in time.    

cleo,oh my sweetie sending u very big      and for rich to,i really hope they dont go rubbing it in ur faces.lots off love to u sweetie.xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo -     hope you are both Ok, and that they don't upset you too much


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Magicbeans - goodluck for tomorrow


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Majicbeans good luck for today hope it all goes well for you today and DH is back in time for you xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Same from me Magicbeans, I hope your DH manages to get back in time, and that you can enjoy a nice Danish pastry after egg collection!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

dh had a couple of calls lastnight on his mob from his mum and brother, he couldn't answer the phone. He eventually phoned his mum to be told that his brother and wife had had a little girl, no name yet. She asked him to phone his brother but he couldn't face it so he'll do it today. He sounded so down on the phone to his mum. I suppose we'll have to go and see them this weekend but really not sure if its a good idea for dh as he is just so down.

Magic beans - wishing you loads of luck for today hun     Giddon is fab, you're in great hands.

Housework for me today then dinner woth my girlfriends and a boozy night of non alcoholic beer for me!
Love to all  Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Good Luck Magic Beans, thinking of u today. Gidon is great.

Cleo     thinking of u both

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, big hugs to you and DH. I hope they realise how hard it must be for you both right now


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Magicbeans - good luck today, hope EC goes well - will be thinking of you    

Cleo -     my heart really goes out to you both.  I think you and DH should go have a bit of a spree or take yourselves off to somewhere you love...  Anything that will give you a boost to make you feel good about yourselves. x

Sorry can't stop much today as it's manic here.  Hope you all have fab weekends  

Bx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Cleo -   hope your family is sensitive to you and understand that you are happy for BIL and SIL but also also grieving for your own loss and that they give you some space. Think about this cycle hun this will be your turn!!  

Magic Bean -    for today.

I decided to start taking the aspirin and steroids now as it's mid cycle, just in case. Not really hoping for a miracle but want to be ready ... Otherwise will start Clomid in a couple of weeks time when AF arrives.

Have a lovely weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

iiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!      12 juicy eggs


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Well done that girl!!    How are you feeling?  Keep those feet up and rested from now on.

Bx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks bhopes.  not too bad.  bit tender but good overall.  Im not actually doing anything more strenuous than pressing the buttons on the tv remote mind you!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

welldone magic beans - 12 sounds like a good number.  lots of fertilising vibes coming your way


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Magicbeans - 12 eggs thats fab - well done you,  glad your feeling not too bad, Did DH get back in time?  Hope you've got him running around after you  

Cleo - Awww sweetie    Poor DH    God its sooo hard i must admit when my sister & SIL had their babies i went up there straight away i know this sounds horrible but i wanted to get it out of the way rather than leave it too long it was so hard though and DH and i just plastered a smile on our faces and just zoned out for a few hours and had lots of cuddles with the babies it was very emotional - thinking of you both and i hope that DH's family are doing the same  

Lisa x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me as I got back late from work and haven't even started packing yet for our HOLIDAY (did I mention we were going away tomorrow   ).  Very excited now and was lovely leaving work earlier.

Anyway only time for a couple of personals...

Magic Beans - fantastic news on all your eggs - sending you lots of     that they all fertilize and go to blast over the next few days - you will be PUPO by the time I get back. 

Cleo -     thinking of you and DH hun.

Rivka - sounds a good plan to start the steroids now - why not, you have nothing to lose   .  As Lisa said it makes sense why you need a scan now and interesting what Stefan said about PCOS.

Tricksy - loved the story about the   but am glad you are OK and did not get electrocuted!  Will send you the deposit as soon as we are back as may not be able to get the internet while we are away to get the details.  Hope you are OK.

Hello to everyone else - see you in a week.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sat 29th Nov - Banquet 1408









Tricksy & hubby 
Lisa & hubby 
Rachel & hubby 
Shelley & hubby 
Cleo & hubby 
Julia & hubby 
Magicbeans & hubby 
Debs & hubby 
Bhopes & hubby
Jo-Jo & Liz 
Sooty & hubby 
Rivka & hubby
Em & hubby

We are all booked up for our meal. Can I please have a £10 per head deposit, if you need my address then pm me and I will oblige  Asap please guys, thank you  

Rachel - I didn't know you were going on holiday    don't think you've mentioned it before, bet you didn't know I was going away next week either!!!! Don't worry about your deposit, I can pay yours for you, just send a cheque when you get back 

Magic Beans - woohoo thats fantastic, hope that your ok and feeling alright, your probably sparked out at the moment!! stay relaxed and try not to stress too much waiting for that phone call in the morning, got everything crossed that your eggs are getting down and dirty in that petri dish!!!! I should of lent you my Pat Boone CD  

Sorry for the short one tonight guys, not been in long and I've got loads to do. Catch up soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx

Cleo - been thinking about you all day hun, hope your both ok


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Rachel36 said:


> Hi all,
> just a quicky from me as I got back late from work and haven't even started packing yet for our HOLIDAY (did I mention we were going away tomorrow  ). Very excited now and was lovely leaving work earlier.


HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey how are you feeling?? Was it ok??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hellooooo. Got back from Devon this afternoon and just had time for a quick nap before heading into work. Am shattered, not helped by being woken up by some drunken guests at the b&b at 3.30. I wouldn't have minded the strange man knocking on my door cos he'd forgotten where he was sleeping but dh might have been a bit miffed   

Cleo -    It must be so hard for you both at the moment. The loss of your baby will take a lot of time to get over and this must just bring back all teh hurt again.  

Tricksy - what a naughty bunny. Glad you're both ok and not badly electrocuted though. 

Fab that you got an appt with Dr Marfleet through so soon. I chickened out of asking my GP for a referral the other day as was feeling quite stressed about everything but will go back soon.

Julia - sorry you're having so many worries with the birth. Will be   for a quick and complication free labour for you.

Rivka - thanks again for the marzipan. I scoffed mine pretty much straight away. Dh hasn't had his yet but will have to get a move on or I'll be having his too. 

Reprofit sound really good. We may have a look at going there in the future. 

Lisa - how are you? Did dh go to the footie the other night? Let me know if you fancy going to a match soon and I'll try to go to the same one so we can meet up. 

Piepig - so sorry your op got cancelled. That's so unfair. Any news on a new date yet?

Em - Did dh's docs say how long it will be before he can have the op? 

Liz - no plans for tx yet as we have too much to think about at teh moment. Probably look into it again in the new year - though I'm going to try to get re-referred to Dr Marfleet to see if we can get more funded cycles. 

I'd be up for Xmas shopping with you and Faith. I usually end up going to Ipswich to do it as I spent so many years going to footie that I know it better than Colchester  

MagicBeans - that's a fab number of eggs. sending you lots of   for some action in the lab of love. 

Bhopes/Sooty - how are you both doing? Sorry I've lost track of where you all are.

Loui - how are you doing? Hope you were ok in the helicopter.  

Jojo - nice to see you on here. 

Rachel - have a good time in Norfolk. 

Shelley - your gp should be able to do a test to establish your blood type. Might be worth asking ISIS as they may have got it from when you were treated there. 

THink that's everyone but sorry if I've missed you. It took me ages to catch up with the thread. 

We had a lovely few days in Devon which was good but has made the decision harder to make. The street the shop is on is shabby but the rest of the town ok and there are some gorgeous places nearby. Plus there's loads of investment coming into the area so the shabby bits should improve. Standing on the prom watching the waves crashing against the rocks last night was spectacular. I need to spend tomorrow thinking about the cottage and if I can bear to leave it. Off to see if can get any feedback from teh Devon thread.....


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a quickie from me. But I have found a great site for xmas pressies, for that 1 person u can't think of what to buy them. www.thepinksweetshop.co.uk loads of the old retro sweeties.

Love Jo xx

Magic bean - how many embryo's did u get?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Magic Bean - 12 is a great number! Hoping that all of them fertilise nicely and give you great embies to go back to mummy.

Cathie - and we're loving your chocs   glad you had a good time in Devon, it sounds gorgeous and v promising, but can understand you about the cottage. So what did you decide?

Cleo -   to you and DH. Have you gone there? I hope the family will be gentle to you and that the whole experience is not too painful. And keep thinking about that it's your turn next  

Tricksy - I'll pm you now.

Em - how soon can DH get his op did they say?

Debs - have you been told when the op will be re-scheduled?

Lisa - looking forward to seeing you and DH tomorrow.

Liz - good to hear from you.

Sooty and B - how are things with your d/reggings?

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

girls, can i ask a favour, can you please post some random comments on the profile page cos its just depressing me seeing the pregnancy congratulations everytime i go on there and i don't think i can delete them.  thanks

rivka - no news on the op. and to be honest i doubt i'll hear anything soon, after the nhs aren't known for their efficiency   hope all is well with you and this new tx plan does the trick, it must be a relief in a way to still be trying as you are?

JoJo - sweets look lovely, i know what everyone will be getting from me this year lol!  how are things with you?  how is isaac?

cath - the devon things sounds so exciting, but such a huge decision, hope you got some useful feedback from the devon lot....if you and liz do go shopping ip ipswich let me know and hopefully i'll be able to come too

rachel - think you've gone but happy holidays!

cleo - how are you and rich coping?  hope you are both ok xxxx

tricksy - don't think hubby can make it meal, thought i already mentioned that?  never mind, i'll pay for him anyway if you've already paid.

Lisa - how are you feeling? still excited about next year? i guess you know that sophie (the one you talked to out there) got a surprise BFP from her tx despite a bleed, so sounds like they do good work!

Bhopes/Sooty - how are you two doing?

Em - how are you? hope hubby is ok?

Liz - how are things with you?  

Shelley - lovely to chat to you on ** earlier.  hope you get the go ahead this time round

Julia - any news on bump?  hope you are not to tired and fed up yet?

love to all  xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs.done.xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

bhopes - 12 eggies - that's eggcelent!!!    Let's hope they jet jiggy-jiggy with DH's sperm this w/end. I look forward to hearing fantastic news on Mon.

Cleo -  , I'm so sorry hon. I have been there twice now and it's not easy. I really feel for DH and you. 

Tricksy - shocking! (get it?   ). You're a great, great friend to go through all that to help your friend!

Rachel - have a wonderful holiday  

Cath - I hope you can reach a decision soon...

Littlemo - not long now, am thinking of you...

The helicopter ride was great - I didn't feel sick at all (I was loaded up with travel pills). I asked my 2 colleagues if I could face forwards to reduce travel sickness and the pilot said "why don't you sit in the front with me?". As I got in I told him that I was ex-Army Air Corps (I was on the Army Helicopter Pilot's course for 15 months before I got chopped - I could fly well, but I couldn't navigate, use the radio's and remember all the emergencies in addition to flying!). So, he just said "you have control" - and that was it - I was in charge of the helicopter for 1 hour - and I flew us to Salisbury Plain to pick up a senior officer!!! Brilliant! The funeral was of course very sad, but I caught up with my triple amputee soldier (Tom Neathway who was in the Sun last Wednesday). He had been at the Military Rehabilitation Centre for only 1 week, and was given his new prosthetic limbs - and best of all, he said: "Ma'am, I walked this week". Given that he had lost 1 arm and 2 legs, this was amazing news. He is such an inspiration. So much so, that I have just become a Help for Heroes volunteer - you will see me out and about in the next few months in town rattling my bucket. Help for Heroes was set up to raise money to build a swimming pool at the rehab centre - they needed 6 million pounds, because members of the public at the public swimming pool they were being bussed to said it was disgusting to see amputees in their swimming pool when they were trying to have a quiet swim. One year on H4H have raised 12.5 million so far, and ALL the money goes to help the soldiers recover from their injuries. I am humbled by the soldiers - and Tom especially. End of rant!

4got to say that I may not be able to post on FF much in the next month - the Army are sending me to Cyprus for a month to help decompress our soldiers coming home from Afghanistan (i.e. help them come back to the UK rested and relaxed after a day or so on a beach in Cyprus. Although it sounds cushy, it won't be (remember they haven't seen a woman for 7 months and so I don't want to be around them after they have had a few beers at night - fortunately I'll be staying on another camp at night time!). I'll log on as often as I can whilst i'm sunning myself...
Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - well done you for flying the helicopter.  hope the cyprus thing goes well xxx

shelley - thanks xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Piepig - done something though need to hunt out a bigger pic to add on for you.    Will def let you know if I get to go shopping in Ipswich. 

Loui - flying the chopper sounds great. What an inspirational guy too. Good luck in Cyprus - sounds like you might need it  

Shelley - are you managing to have a good weekend? 

Rivka - glad you're enjoying the choc. I really need to make loads more but have been stymied for today by the power going off whilst we were away and I didn't realise so the machine turned off and the chocolate set   

Well I think we've come to a decision about the shop. I couldn't stop thinking about it all last night and think I'm ok for us to go for it (will see how I feel when the agent comes around though). We figured that we'd regret not trying to go for it. If it doesn't work, if the house doesn't sell or we can't get the shop for the right price then we will at least have tried. Scary but it's good to have made a decision.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello gang!  Hows things?

I have 8 embies - eeeeeeek!  Hope they are growing nicely under Uncle Terry's watchful eye      !  Couldn't sleep friday night - was happy when Terry phoned because at least then I could relax a bit!

Panicking this morning TMI WARNING.  Was bleeding after EC obviously.  Yesterday it stopped.  Today there is what I can only describe as sludge which is very much like beginning of AF - am feeling very much like it is AF and dunno what to do.  What do you think?  If it is, I guess there isn't much I can do about it - maybe Im just being paranoid!

Anyway, my embies are going to blast and hopefully going back home on Wednesday.  I have next week off work and was going to go in Monday Tuesday but now dunno what to do!  Am incapable of making a decision - can someone make it for me please?!

Sorry for the lack of personals this morning.  Will be back later on, promise xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Magic - 8 embies is fantastic. Congrats.   and   for their continued development. Not sure about the bleeding, think I had that my first cycle, which had also been a bit painful as my left ovary is awkward to get to, but if you're worried you should call the ISIS emergency number. They do have to poke about quite a bit up there so it's probably just the after effects of that.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

CathB said:


> Magic - 8 embies is fantastic. Congrats.  and  for their continued development. Not sure about the bleeding, think I had that my first cycle, which had also been a bit painful as my left ovary is awkward to get to, but if you're worried you should call the ISIS emergency number. They do have to poke about quite a bit up there so it's probably just the after effects of that.


Hello only me again!

I phoned and they said it should be fine so long, keep all your fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

magic - congrats on 8 embies, thats really brilliant.  hope all goes well for the blasts.  I would work mon and tues just to take your mind off things if i were you, will certainly make the time pass quicker.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Magic 

Congrats on ur number of embies,        

Love Jo xxx

p.s I need to get out and about so anytime any of u go to Ipswich give us a shout please.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

What a miserable day today has been - haven't set a foot outside today as the weather is so awful.

Magicbeans - well done, 8 embies that's great news!!  Keeping fingers, toes and everything crossed for you.  Did you think you did anything special to get 12 eggs?  Any handy tips for me? 

Sooty - how you doing?  Have you started stims yet?  Am still on DR will be for ages yet, just hope it's doing what it should. x

Rachel - Happy Holidays!  Hope the weather cheers up for you both. x

Loui - wow, that's amazing for flying the helicopter - were you nervous?  Let us know if there are any collections on and we'll donate.  Good luck in Cyprus.  Please bring back some of their weather for us  

Tricksy - have pm'd you - well I think I have or someone has got a message from me.  Let me know if you didn't get it.  Forgot to say thanks for the tips on the hot water bottle & brazil nuts.  Shame they can't be chocolate coated brazils!

CathB - sounds like a really big adventure - go for it! x

Cleo - how are you?  How did the weekend go for you & DH?  

Hope everyone else is well & relaxing on such a rainy afternoon.  Sorry if I've missed you. x

Much     to all.

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans that is great news.Hope you are resting up.
Sorry haven't been on line much not been feeling well sore throat etc.Last thing I want now is a cold.Will log on tomorrow for personals when feel a bit more with it x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Where is everyone Quiet on here today considering the weather is so crap!

Had a lovely day yestersday shopping. Bought 2 tops and a coat. Retail therapy helps.  Haven't been to see the baby yet and not sure when we will. Dh just called his mum and his brother was there and his wife and baby, it feels wierd. We feel so apart from it all and its just awkward, i mean we haven't even seen them yet and the rest of the family is all playing happy families visiting each other and all becoming involved and we're just on the side lines. Is through choice and i know they haven't got a clue what to say with us as its not like this sort of situation happens everyday. Oh well life goes on.

Tricksy  - will drop the money round this week hun. Glad lee evans was good, i saw him in 2005 and he was fab!!

Magic - wow 8 embies and going to blast too!! Really pleased for you hun.

Cath - big decision hun but i know you're doing the right thing!!

Going to go for a bath now as i'm feeling a little restless and bored. rying to take mymind off everything. I stop the pill on friday so i'll be asking for some af dances!! 

Love to all cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - will get my dancing shoes ready for friday   sorry its so difficult for you, can only imagine what it must be like and its probably worse than that so sending you loads of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello.  Didn't make it back yesterday.  Not sure why, didn't do anything other than veg on the sofa watching rubbish telly all day!  I was having a lovely time mind you.  DH cooked me dinner and even bought pudding, yummy!  Have decided not to go to work.  Am going to chill out today and tomorrow and have a bit of me time so Im all prepped for the transfer on Weds.  God, I hope the embies are OK!  Terry said he will ring me today... wish he'd hurry up!  Im sure he has more pressing matters to deal with though.  There were a lot of egg collections last week so I guess they are transferring a lot today.  Lots of luck for them!  Lets make it a BFP for all eh?!!!    

BHopes - Hiya and thanks!  No I didn't do anything special at all!  My right ovary responded well (which I think was because I could only inject my right side - no particular reason why though) and my left ovary was in cyberspace somewhere till the end.  It came down the day before and I was so off my tree when they actually collected the eggs I dunno if it was still there or lost in the atmosphere again!  They managed to get to it though.  Where abouts are you in your cycle now?  

Sooty - ooh yuk, sore throat isn't nice.  Make sure you snuggle up warm and get better.  Where are you up to in your cycle now?  Need to get yourself better love.  Make sure you get pampered!  

CathB - thanks for your help over the weekend, you're a star xx  ooh, and good luck with the shop.  What is meant to be, will be  

Reikil Lisa - yes, hubby got back i the nic of time to do his bit.  Glad he was there as I was a crying mess before I went down!  Woosey!  

Rachel 36 - happy holidays honey  

Tricksy - well done on organising the xmas do.  Im a tad lost on what and where I need to send you.  Hope you are well x  

Loui123 - what a lovely person you are.  Well done you!  

Jojo - that website sounds nice for me, let alone xmas prezzies!  

Cleo - Im dancing.....    

PigPie - Hello!  Whats the profile page?  How are you?

Sorry to anyone I have missed but I must say I think that is a Magic Beans Record for the amount of personals so far.....


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

me again  .  Quick update - 6 of my little embies are still going strong after the weekend


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Magic - that's fantastic news.

Cleo - will join Debs in a dance at the end of the week. 

Can't stop - estate agent is coming to take pics at 1 and I overslept rather a lot.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello!

Monday morning again - where did the weekend go?!!

Magicbeans - that's excellent news!  Are you freezing any as well?  We've said we would but I'm just so scared we won't get that many on the day.  Am still DR-ing and will hopefully have first scan next week (fingers crossed).  Had a terrible nightmare about the scan - it was in a massive room, all scans done in the open plan and we were all called up in turn according to wedding anniversary dates but they missed our date.  So I started fretting and complained then I was taken to a bed for a scan and there was blood all over it - yuk!  Me thinks things are playing on my mind a little  .

Sooty - lots of vitamins and TLC for you   Got to keep yourself well.  DH is off today with the "lurgy" - me thinks its man flu though  

How's everyone else?  Did you have good weekends despite the weather?

Must dash - lots to do today (boo hiss to work).

Bx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Bhopes - ha ha ha      I had some terrible dreams.  Scans are easy peesy lemon squeezy and don't worry, you are in your own little room - ha ha  .

Yes, we do intend on saving some frosties if they are good enough.  Im so glad we still have 6 strong ones I just hope they hold on and are sticky sticky as can be xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Magic Beans - wow, 6 embies still going strong is great! Lots of   for all of them going to blast. Keep up the good work and relaxing and being cared for by DH  

Loui - how exciting to be flying a helicopter. Some inspirational stories you have. Hope I'll catch you in town for the collection one day. And good luck in Cyprus, good thing they are sending you there while DH is away.

Cathie - well done you on taking this decision, I also think you would have regreted it otherwise. Now will be a hectic time but hopefully will be worth it.

Cleo -   I can only imagine how hard this can be, never yet had a really close family birth like this and I think it would have threw me completely. You know where I am if you'd like a chat hun.

Lisa - it was really good to catch up with you and DH, you both look great and time will fly until April - keep looking at these lovely Reprofit BFPs for inspiration in the meantime.

Sooty - hope jabs and things are all going well.

Debs - such a pain with the op lingering on, hope they get their act together.

Tricksy - a cheque will be coming your way soon. Had a good weekend?

Shelley - how are things? 

B - I assure you the reality will be much easier than the dream! I guess it's the drugs, I seem to remember I had difficulties sleeping when d/regging. 

DH and me are not coping the best we can at the minute, the inconclusive consultations with the geneticist and at Reprofit seem to really have got to us. Had a shakey time last night so hopefully we'll be able to pull ourselves together and concentrate on enjoying ourselves more in the meantime to take our minds off things.

This morning I got a call from the Recurrent Miscarriages Clinic at St Mary's telling me they got my referral and are giving me an appt. I didn't even know we had a referral ... Well we're not holding our breath for this, but will see what they have to say. The appt is on 22 October - can you please update me, Tricksy?

Have a good week everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans 6 is great do they still phone you everyday to leyt you know how they are doing?Hope you are getting lots of restxx

bhopes how are you finding the DR drugs?when have you got your baseline?hope you are okxx

Tricksy sorry to mess you about but we are going to have to pull out the meal.I have np idea if we will be here or not at the moment because if our treatment doesn't work we are hopping on a plane and going to Egypt for a week and not sure when that will be.xx

Loui wow flying helicopters what an experience.xx

Cleo I know how you feel hun it's so awkward i'm dreading my sister's baby arriving.I feel like i'm not getting on with her to well at the moment as she just doesn't bothers to pick up a phone to see how I am.I really annoys me xx

Rivka sorry you and DH are not feeling your best at the moment.This is so hard to have to go through thinking of you xx

Well I went in today for my scan and so far so good.Got about 5 follies on each side that she markedand said there are more growing hope this is good.Back in on Wednesday.
Have any of you heard when the new law is comming in for only having 1 embie put back if under the age of 37?I read on another site it's after xmas.I knew they were thinking of it but didn't realise  it had been brought in.It's so unfair of them to take our choice away and make it harder for usfor it to work xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Sooty - they phone every couple of days with an update   they keep strong!

Well done on your follies


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello again!

I've got another couple of questions - wondered if anyone could advise?

Is it normal after having the bleed (whilst DRing) to continue with a small bleed?  Also, I wondered and have been trying to figure out why on the form they ask if you experience clotting during a regular period.  Would clotting have an impact/is it a good or bad thing in ttc?

Sorry if this is TMI 

Bx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

on what form?  I was never asked?

Anyway, I think it has something to do with implantation!  Someone else will know the details better than me!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello I know what form you mean but not sure why they asked.If you worried about anything at all give them a call.

Well just got a call from the clinic and they have reduced my dose from 225ui puregon to 150iu tonight then 100iu tomorrow night then scan on Wednesday.I know it's good news i'm responding well but can't help but worry a little.Is it normal for them to reduse your dose?xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello (again - Im like the blinking Strand BusyBody at the moment....)

They increased me, so don't worry!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Sooty, just thought I would comment ref stimms I have my first cycle 2 years ago and they used to just have you on 150iu they start you now on a high dose and adjust accordingly. They monitor you far better they never used to do the bloods, seeing the bloods along with the scans they have a much better idea as to what is going on in there and how you are absorbing the drugs.

I would not be concerned but if you are unsure call them they will not mind!

Regarding the bleeding not sure about that? I found my periods different on each cycle so I never take much notice but if it persist speak to a nurse next time you are in.

Cleo -    hope you are OK, I know how hard it is the only thing I found it good to get it out the way and then felt I could get on with my life without it in the back of my mind the whole time, thinking of you   

Julia - woo hoo not at all ling now, good luck x

Debs, any news on a new date for the hydro? Hope it is not long will you cycle as soon as after that or do you have to wait a little while?

Cath - shop sounds fab and very exciting, good luck   

Rivka - good news on your referal hope all goes OK.

Tricksy - cannot quite remember when you are going but make sure you let us know how your meeting with Marfleet goes, hoping to hear from them soon too, Doc's should have sent the letter last week    

Lisa - hope you are well, count down to Reprofit now, so exciting!

Loui - good luck in Cyprus, sounds like a rewarding role and help time to pass quickly!

Shelley - when will you know that you can get going again    it is a goer this month.

Em - hope you are OK   

Liz - hope you and Faith are well.

Rachel - think I have missed you, have a fab holiday!


Think that is everyone, sorry if I missed you   not been on for a while but I am always reading (big sister is watching you   )

LOL

Spangle xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just did a blinking long post and lost it   

Sorry I wasn't about at the weekend, it was manic, I worked on Si's accounts all weekend and then finished it off with 3 hours ironing   at least now though we are all ready to pack up on Thursday. 

Really can't do personals tonight, far far too many of you to catch up on!! 

Magicbeans - got everything crossed for some fantastic blasts for you   

Can't remember who asked but can the deposits for our Chrimbo meal be sent to me, £10 per head please. Thanks guys, pm me and I'll send you my address if you need it


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Everyone

i've got the lurgee    My throats soooooo sore......I need sympathy please  

Tricksy - Hope things ease up for you.... bring on the sun hey   

Spangle (aka Big sis)  - good to hear from you - how you doing hun?  When do you start treatment again or have you started?

Magic Beans - 6 strong embies thats great      Glad DH is home looking after you and i don't blame you having a rest up at home and staying off work - look after yourself and best of luck for Wednesday  

Debs - How are you doing hun?  Any news on a new date yet for your op?  thanks for asking hun i'm still feeling positive about Reprofit but it seems such a long time to wait i'm trying to be patient but its hard i't'll be the big 40 next year and worrying about being another year older and still trying    Really happy for Sophie   

Loui - Wow get you flying the helicopter wot a rush!  Hope you get on ok at Cyprus and you won't be beating the men off with a stick  

Rivka - good to catch up with you - sorry you and DH are feeling a bit wobbly about everything - maybe the appointment on the 22nd may shed some more light on ideas and such  

Cath - Glad you had a nice time in Devon and made the decision to go for it   - I really think you would regret it if you didn't try and its just such a great thing to do it sounds perfect hun    I'll give you a shout when i'm going to footie again - how does DH feel about not seeing them?  I'll send you the programs  

Julia - How are you hun....keep expecting an announcement at anytime  

Cleo - Hows things with you and DH big hugs  

Shelley - Have you started treatment again this month?  Hope your doing ok hun  

Sooty - Glad all went well today at your scan i don't know the answer i've never reduced the dose  before but i'm sure theres nothing to be worried about  

Bhopes - Horrible dream hun you can rest assured it will be nothing like that  

Em,Jo, Liz - Hope your all ok

I think i got everyone but if i missed you i'm sorry its this lurgee i've got......sympathy please   
love lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Do you feel like this??









You'd better have some of these







and one of these


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Awwwww thank you sweetie


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys - last night in the UK - so I may not be back online for a few weeks. Just wanted to say:

Julia - GOOD LUCK! 

Magic - I'm praying that you get fantastic blasts to put back where they belong - and some frosties too     

B and Cleo - good luck for your cycles too. I think you want some dances and follie fertiliser so here goes:            

Hello to everyone else.

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - Good luck hun, have a good time and try and restrain yourself with all of those Testosterone filled men about    See you soon, take care,

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lisa I feel the same my throat feels like it's ben cut mind you OH has got man flu all i hear is"i'm so poorly"in this little put on poorly voice made me laugh though.Sorry you are feeling ill too


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie as I am off to bed, but just wanted to say thanks to Louie. I hope you have an enjoyable time in Cyprus, even though you will be working. I hope you get some good weather and can chill a bit too. How long will you be away? What are you doing with the dog, are you taking her with you? Have a lovely time xxx

Hi to everyone else. I will get on again tomorrow to catch up with you all. No news yet from me, still waiting.

Speak to you all soon xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Just a quick - 

Loui - good luck in Cyprus!

Julia - good to hear from you and keep us posted - any day now heh!

Lisa -   hope your sore throat is better today - can you take a day off work for it and go to the cinema instead?  

Sooty -   sorry you're having a sore throat too.

Magic Bean -   for your 6 lovely embies to continue developing well today.

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a croaky throat today I now sound like a man hahaha xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello.  Im worried about my embies/blasts!  What if they don't make it till tomorrow?  DH phoned Terry today who said they are "a bunch of cells at the moment"...  not sure if that made me feel better or not!  He must know what he's doing right?  Don't think Ill sleep tonight        they are OK for me!  Im in at 1 tomorrow for transfer.  Going to go into colchester in the morning and make hubby buy me breakfast just to kill time otherwise I will be pacing round the house all morning!  God, im soooooooooooooo worried about them!  

Sooty/Lisa - sounds like you two need a little TLC!

Little Mo - not long now!  Any twinges yet?

Where is everyone today?


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans I've got everything crossed for you i'm sure they will be ok.Can't wait to get to your stage now.I know i'll be nervous as hell when the time is here.xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Magic Beans - Don't worry it'll be fine i know its hard i found this one of the hardest parts waiting to see whats happening    Terry knows what he's doing   .  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and i've got everything crossed for you - enjoy your breakfast in the morning and try not to worry    

love Lisa xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I know - what will be will be.....  

Ooh Lisa - my kitten (Terry!) looks just like the kitten in your picture!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Someone help me i'm freaking out.I still have some meds left in my capsaule.I have 900iu of pureogon and so far I have had out of it 3x225,1x150,1x100 thats 925.How can there still be a little left.Now i'm bricking it with my last jab that maybe i didn;t get any meds


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

magicbeans.good luck for tomorrow i will be thinking off u,me and dh are at isis in the morning about 11:30 got to have our blood typing tests done.is anyone else in there in the morning?catch up with u all soon,cleo and hubby see u tomorrow nite,we will get there after 5pm  hope thats ok?.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

sooty they give you a little extra in the vials which is probably why I remember there still being some at the end of each canister.

Hello everyone else x

Off to bed a knackered!

xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I too will be at the isis at about 11.15 for a scan.Lokking forward to it so I can talk to julie about my injections


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just want to wish Magic Beans loads of luck for today and just think u'll b PUPO from this afternoon     

Love Jo xx

Tricksy I'll get ur cheque in the post today.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Magicbeans - good luck today!  Keep rested and those feet up with those embies back on board.  Thinking of you lots    

Sooty, the wilsons - good luck for you appointments too    

Tricksy - popped the cheque in the post box this morning so hope you get it ok - let me know if you don't. x

Sorry gotta dash, late to work and catching up again today.

Hope you're all well.

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck today Magicbeans with your transfer and good luck Sooty for your scan    

catch up properly later

lots of love

tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Magic Bean -    for today, these embies will be back with mummy now in no time. Take care of yourself.

Sooty, Shelly - good luck with your appts at ISUS, too.

Hope you all get to meet there, that'll be nice.

Tricksy - got the cheque in the post to you this morning, hope it arrives safely. Not long until your hols now  

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Magic Beans - hope all goes well with your transfer today        

Sooty- good luck with your scan hun


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Magic - just wanted to wish you good luck for this afternoon. 

Sooty - hope your scan went well.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans hope all goes well this afternoon for you too xxx
Well I have 19 follies so far they said they might bring my EC forward to Wednesday instead of FRiday.OMG it's nearly here xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo Sooty that is great news


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

That is fantastic news Sooty!!!  

MagicBeans, hope today goes well, have been thinking about you.

Shelley, hope you had a good appointment too today. Let us know how you got on.

Tricksy, I will drop round the money for the night out - I need to get to the cashpoint so hopefully will do this afternoon at some point. Are you all packed yet?

Hope everyone with colds/flu are feeling a bit better. We have colds and James has tonsillitis. I had reflexology this morning and was told not to expect the baby any time soon   (even after a Vindaloo last night!!). Will be on later for personals. xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sooty,what time did u leave isis today?i didnt get there till about 11:25 did u see fiona?have got dark shoulder length hair and ur dh waited out side?or we might off crossed eachother.glad ur scan went well.

well had mine and dhs bloods done today,god no matter how many times i have that done i hate it more and more,nothing else really to report other than i got them to print out my AMH test results so im going to do a little research now. 

AMH LEVELS ARE 8.52  = LOW FERTILITY.


anyway im off now hope everyone is ok?see u later vick and rich.tricksy hope u have a fantastic holiday lots off love,


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Shelley -   these results must have got you worried. Are ISIS recommending anything? Thinking about you hun.

Sooty -   excellent results, take care of yourself and don't make too much effort (I had 21 follies and it was quite sore). You'll be going in for e/c in no time  

Magic - thinking about you and sending you lots of   - I assume by now you are PUPO.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys - I can get online!!!

Magic - I really hope everything went really well today and that you are not too sore.

Sooty - 19 follies is really excellent news. My EC was brought forward on my 2nd cycle - you have nothing to worry about ! Each vial contains at least 100iu's more than they state on the vial - knowing this you can usually find a pharmacy which charges the same price per iu regardless of whether it's in a 300, 600 or 900iu vile. So, on my 3rd cycle for each 900iu's I required I bought 3 x 300iu's so that I got an extra 300 iu's (rather than just an extra 100 iu in the 900 vial). Hope this makes sense.

Shelley - I have never had an amh test so I don't know what to make of your results. I hope you are OK.

Little Mo - Brenda is amazing at knowing when baby's are due - I hope she managed to start the process going so you don't have to wait too long   

Loui xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

hello.  guess what.... IM PUPO!!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

how many have u got on board?? ans well done.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Magic - that's brilliant - any frosties?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Congratulations on being PUPO MagicBeans


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Magic Beans - Congratulations you are PUPO        

Sooty - Wow!! 19 follies thats great well done  

Shelley - How are you hun?      So hun what are Isis saying about the AMH results - are they advising what this means IVF wise? 

Loui - Hows sunny Cyprus?

Julia - Urmmmm vindaloo not working......I only know one more suggestion on getting things moving     

Tricksy - hope your not too busy hun....just think not long now  

 to everyone else

P.s Came home from work today cos i felt so bad my glands are up and the doc says i have acute tonsillitus    On antibiotics now (Tricksy ..... i need a holiday 

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

I have two fine looking blasts on board - I have a photo if I could work out how to get it on here...  anyone know how?

two more blasts still going and another two shortly behind them.  Hopefully they will call tomorrow to confirm 4 frosties!!!

Have been in bed since I got back.  Am refusing to get up till friday!  ha ha xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

congrats on being PUPO magic!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Well done Magicbeans, keep those embies safe!!

Sorry Tricksy, I will drop by with the money tomorrow for you, sorry for the delay. 

Emma, where are you these days? Hope you are okay.

PiePig, any news on a new date for your operation? It has been a week now hasn't it? I hope you get a new date soon.

Sooty, well done on all those follies, that is great!!

Lisa, I saw you are suffering from acute tonsillitis, you poor thing. Lots of TLC and ice cream should do the trick. Take it easy - hope you start feeling better soon. We tried the alternative to Vindaloo the other night - not comfortable and what a sight!! Won't be doing that again in a hurry!! 

Cathie, well done on making a decision on the shop. Go for it!! Is your cottage on the market yet? I hope you get a lot of interest.

Cleo, any more viewings of your house? How is work going? Bet you are looking forward to half term!! 

Shelley, did I see you have had your hair done? Can't wait to see it - you always look so glam   Did Isis offer you any explanation for the results or give you any recommendations? 

Louie, glad you are still able to chat with us. How is Cyprus? Hope you are able to relax a little. Let us know if you need any company   

A big hi to everyone else, sorry again for lack of personals. Have a nice evening everyone. xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi 

cleo and richard,once again what a lovely evening and a fantastic dinner,we are both so full up,and we were both farting all the way home.hehe.thanks hon and hope ur hairs are ok.  

sorry didnt mean to confuss everyone today at isis was manly to get our blood typing done but i want my amh levels so i could read up on it abit,i had this test done a while ago,but wanted to know abit more about it,so thats why i asked for it today.well thatys it from me tonight as im stuffed and just want to chill in bed,lots off love to u all.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Magicbeans - well done that girl!  You make sure you are resting good & proper.  Is DH home to look after you? x

the wilsons - I'm sorry about your result - have ISIS advised on any treatment at all? Big hugs   

Sooty - well done on all those follies!  Fingers crossed for EC day - keep us posted on when that'll be x

Little Mo - any sign of little one? 

Rivka - how are you?  Hope you & DH are feeling better.  Take each day at a time.  

Cleo - how's things?  Hope you & DH are doing ok. x

Reikilisa - poor you   hope the antibiotics kick in and get you back to fighting fit again x

 to everyone else - hope you're all doing ok and looking forward to the weekend!

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well, I thought I would have some news for you today as I woke up at 5am having contractions. These lasted for 2 hours and then went off, came back at 10 and stopped at 12 so looks like it was only a practice run.   Will let you know if they start up again.

Hope everyone is okay. Sorry for the lack of personals again ... will keep you updated.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia,sounds like baby is really trying to brake free,im so excited i keep coming on here to see if u have any news,come on little one we cant wait to meet u.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

think its going to be a  ??


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I say  , any names yet or have I missed them?  

Well done Sooty   

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

How exciting, is our Little Mo already in labour?? I'm waiting impatiently ...

Magic Bean - great news on your blastos and frosties. You're now PUPO so the frosties will be for siblings  

Sooty - how are you feeling? Any date for e/c yet?

B - we're feeling better, thanks - exactly so, one day at a time. How are you hun?

Shelley and Cleo and DHs - glad you had a good meal together.

Loui - how's Cyprus? Hope you manage to relax between work and work.

Take care everyone.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Little Mo - How exciting i just read and thought great "mini mo's" on her way,  How are you doing hunny?  Keep us updated - thinking of you  

 everyone

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Little Mo -I'm waiting out here too for your news......       

Magic - fantastic news about all your beautiful blasties. PUPO, PUPO, PUPO! 

Hello everyone else. Cyprus is wonderfully hot and sunny. Today has been an orientation day - I met the guys off the plane from Afghanistan, and spent an hour or so this afternoon on the beach with them. I sadly don't appear to have a role out here at all, because it is all running so smoothly without the need for an extra officer. So, I am going to wait until the boss gets out here on Sat and have a re-think with him. Therefore, I may be out here only for a short while.....However, I really would like to stay out here until my injured guys currently convalesing in Colchester start to come here too - they arrive sometime next week, so I may try and stay out here until the following weekend. Little Mo - I think you asked who had my dog - fortunately my sister was happy to have her.

LOL,

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Moo - is baby moo moo on the way?? i so hope so hunny - thinking of you      

Lisa - hun, thanks for our on off chat on ** last night   hope you are feeling better today  

 to everyone else - just having a quick break from the hoovering!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Is there a tiny Mo already? How exciting ... Thinking if you  

Loui - if you're going to stay only for a few days, at least make the most of the weekend on the beach, it sounds lovely there  

Lisa - poor you   hope the antibiotics help quickly and you feel better soon.

Have you read the fearture in the Gazette about the teenager who won top marks in Britain for Psychology? (Sorry, can't find a link to it) It says her mother had 12 m/cs before she had her, and then she had 'experimental immunological treatment at St Mary's", after which she had 2 babies. Now that was 20 years ago!! (The girl si 19). So why don't we know about this tx? I'm going to ask in St Mary's when we're there on the 22nd.

Good evening everyone.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just wondering if there is any news from little mo v.excited!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - i text her earlier and she said that the contractions were too far apart to go to hospital yet and that she was off to bed - lets hope this time tomorrow baby moo moo is here  

Julia - thinking of you xxxxx

Shelley - thanks for a nice chat on ** earlier - good luck with this cycle sweetie


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps have a lovely holiday Tricksy -   xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks hun   we're at the airport now  

Thanks for the cheques guys, its going to be a good do!! 

Julia - hope your ok hun, thinking of you and got everything crossed. Gotta dash as running out of credit!! 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all.

No baby yet   Contractions started yesterday and they got to 7 mins apart last night so went into hospital at 1 am, but was only 2cm dilated so was sent home again. The contractions are getting stronger and longer but are still 7 mins apart, and they recommended I went back when they are 5 mins apart, so I just need to be patient. Will keep you updated when there is some news.

Hope you are all okay, thanks for your calls and texts xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oohhhhhhh Julia - how are you coping? are you using a tens machine or anything?? hope you are ok sweetie


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello!

oooh Little Mo, how exciting!  Breaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxxx  

Not had a chance to go through and catch up on whats been happening since yesterday  morning so sorry no personals Im afraid!

My extra blasts didn't make it to the freezer - booo!  So no frosties for us!  No pressure little ones - hang in there xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans how are you feeling?hope you are getting lots of rest.By the way silly questions but what is PUPO?x

Bhopes hope your injections are going well.Not too many side affects.When do you start Stimms or have you already started?x

Tricksy Hope you have a lovely holiday xx

Litle Mo Good luck be well worth it when you are holding it in your arms for the first time xx

The Wilsons.Yes I do have shoulder length brown hair was wearing a yellow t-shirt top.Were you the lady I smiled at?I never know whether to speak or not incase it's someone completly different xx

Loui I love Cyprus wish I was there.Thankyou for telling me how much is left in the vials.Strange how when we are going through this we worry about everything hope you are ok xx

Reikilisa hope you are feeling a little better.I used to suffer with that all the time 10 years ago and I had them removed.Best thing I ever had done xx

Rivka/Jojo/Cathy/Piepig and Angel hope you are all ok xx

Not much to report my end.Feeling a little tender below so thought sod it and booked tonight and tomorrow night off work.Dont feel like working a night shift.Got another scan this morning so will see what is going on.So far they have reduced my dose again to 75iu as they say they want what I have to grow but not to get many more.In a way I hope EC is Wednesday instead of Friday as want to get it done know.My clod is easing off now.I juist hope it hasn't affected my eggs with being a little run down.xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry that was ment to say cold not clod ha ha x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Sooty

PUPO is Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise.....


Mx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

what a week!! Really busy and then we were told yesterday that Ofsted are coming on monday soi i'll be in work on saturday sorting out my class   Bloody knackered and running here there and everywhere at a million miles an hour. Roll on the 24th Oct when i break up!!

Little mo!!! Woooohoooo baby moo is on the way!! hope everythings ok hun and the little fella doesn't keep you hanging around too long.

Tricksy - have a fab holibob hun, so wish i was going.

Shelley - see you today hun.


Piepig - have they got back to yet hun??

Magic beans - congrats on being PUPO!!!

Right took my last pill today so an af dance please!!!

Gotta dash and take the dog out b4 i'm off to town

Love me xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo an af dance for you sweetie                     good luck working tomorrow, you poor thing  

Little Moo - hurry up with baby moo moo please - its my mums 70th birthday today and it would be so cool if he/she arrived today............no pressure


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -               Though I can withdraw all that if you'd rather af came after you've sorted your classroom out. Good luck with Ofsted, though sure you'll get a great report. 

Little Moo - Thinking of you today and   for a swift, easy delivery. How exciting! 

Loui - hope you manage to stay on until your soldiers arrive next week. 

Tricksy - hope you had a good flight and are now sat by a pool with a large drink.

Em - how are you doing? Is dh any better? 

Shelley -   how are you? 

Magic - hope you're being pampered and well looked after whilst your embies bed in. 

Bhopes - hope you're ok. 

Sooty - working nights is bad enough without having tx going on so you've made the right decision. I found the d/r and stimming stages really tough with shifts and I wasn't doing nights back then.  

Lisa - sorry you're not well again.   Hope you're feeling better soon. 

Debs - any news on rescheduling your op yet? They should be getting back to you by now shouldn't they? Everything ok apart from that? 

Sam07 - hope you're well, and blooming. How's Amy?

Liz - how are you and Faith? I'll dig out my diary at some point and pm you about shopping in Ipswich. If I don't get on with it soon I'll be left going out on Xmas eve again and I hate doing that. It would be great if a few of us could meet. 

Jojo - how are you and your lot? 

Busy busy here, and it's only going to get worse in the next few weeks - not that I'm complaining as the downside of being quiet has been the lack of money coming in. The house is on the market so in between batches of chocolate we're desperately trying to declutter (I am the worlds worst hoarder). We got a massive skip on Tues and I was convinced we would take weeks to even half fill it. A mate of ours came around Weds and he and dh filled it completely    The place looks great from the outside now. 

Must dash - too much choc to make and too little time.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Little Mo - wowzers, am sooo excited for you!  Hope your bundle of joy comes into the world soon.  Keep us posted x

Magicbeans - how you doing?  Keeping rested I hope!  

Sooty - how was your scan? Fingers crossed they can have you in on Wed and that you'll be PUPO (love that phrase!) soon too.    

Rivka - I remember watching a programme with Prof. Winston ages back now.  It followed a lady who was referred to St. Mary's and they were able to help her (sorry can't remember the exact details), but I think they did get their little bundle of joy in the end!    Not sure if these programmes are available as repeats or online.

Tricksy - happy holidays!  Hope you have a wonderful time. x

Loui - hope you get to enjoy Cyprus - I love it out there (especially all the food!).  If you get a chance to explore the Akamas (not sure on spelling) region is beautiful x

Reiki lisa - those antibiotics kicking in?  Hope you're taking it easy  

Rachel - how was your holiday?  Did you have good weather?  (not sure if you're back)

How's everyone else doing? Any exciting plans for the weekend?  DH & I are coming to London (again!) to go to the Tower of London - never been before!  Then hopefully I'll drag DH off for afternoon tea somewhere posh so we can scoff our faces!!!  

Hope you all have a fab weekend!

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Any1 got any news yet??


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just a quick one as have to go out again.Had scan now got 22 follies.Should find out for sure when EC is on Monday xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

hello. i have nothing to report. one minute i think i can feel things the next i think im imagining it! To fuel this, i have found this fab website http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

any news on little moo?

/links


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Anyone heard from Mo?

Magic - What a great website!  I've saved it for when i go in April.....for a bit of PMA    The 2ww is a nightmare hun the 2nd week of it is the worst - When is your test day? Sorry no frosties   but you won't need them   

Little Mo - Hope your doing ok hun - thinking of you  

B - Hi hun the antibiotics haven't kicked in yet but i'm hoping they will do soon i went to work today but just feel drained and you know what bosses are like they make no allowances for you once your there (well my boss is like that )   Have a great time in London    

Cath - Glad you busy with the choccies    its amazing how much you keep hold of isn't it,  I never get the chance to hoard as we have always moved a lot .....thats the only good thing with moving a lot but i'm hoping that we will stay in this house so bring on the hoarding    I meant to ask do you do any ITFC choccies i could buy?

Cleo - Sorry youve got to work tomorrow    Heres an AF dance for you         

Sooty - How did your scan go?  I don't blame you have a bit of a break from work    Hope your cold is better soon

Rivka - How are you doing ? 

Em - Good to speak to you on ** although i kept popping in and out ....that was a right windup  

Shelley -  Have isis made any suggestions about the AMH results - do they recommend cycling again soon?  Hope your ok  

Rachel/Tricksy - Hope your having a great holiday

Bye for now ladies
Lisa x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

just quickly,

sooty yes that was me,wish i had said hello now,whow 22 follies thats great,   

julia,im still waiting? im soooooooooo excited.   

hi everyone else hope ur all ok.cleo this is for u sweet heart.                                                  hope this works .


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - AF dance as promised


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,hello sweetie,how come u have changed ur name?how is the kitchen going?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks for all the dances!!!!

 deb why the change of name


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

was bored of the old name lol


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning ladies - has anybody heard from Julia? i dont like to keep texting her  

Cleo - hope your day isnt too bad today  

Debs - why Murley   does it mean anything in paticular??

Cath - hope you dont burn yourself out hun, sounds like you have lots on at the moment!  

Lisa - how you feeling sweetie?? xx

MagicBeans - as Lisa said the 2ww is so hard - i really thought i would go mad during it - we are here for you  

Sooty - 22 follies is good hun, well done  

It was my mums 70th birthday yesterday and we took her and some friends out for a surprise meal at the Lavenham Swan last night, we picked her up in a limo which she knew nothing about and had booked a private room for her and laid it up with table decorations. It was an amazing night, she really enjoyed it and so did we  

As for dh we are STILL waiting his date for the op - i have left an urgent message with the surgeons secretary to get him to call cos dh is in bits, hes taking too many drugs and drinking a bottle of wine a night to get through the pain   im not sure how much more we can all take, its certainly getting me down - dh is not the dh i know, if you know what i mean, its like living with a stranger  

Anyway must get some washing on, ds is home and he brings plenty home with him  

Have a good day everybody 
Love Em x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the late news ......... it is a BOY!!!! He arrived this morning at 12.40am. It was bloody painful and I behaved atrociously, but it was worth it  . I will try and get a pic on soon and fill you in on the details, but I just had to let you know. Thanks for supporting me through the 9 months, I could not have done it without you all, and I hope you all get the chance to scream and shout in the delivery suite soon!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Moo - baby moo moo is finally here -     i am sooooooooooooooo happy for you all and cant wait to see you darlin - ooooooooh how very exciting            thanks for the text picture of him - he looks just like Gordan   and James looks so happy too.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Little Moo - congratuations.       

So pleased to hear baby moo arrived safely. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Little Mo  - So So happy for you      

CONGRATULATIONS                

Anyway your allowed to behave badly  so pleased that your little bundle arrived safely - Have we any names ? Hope your all ok and not too sore 

lots and lots of love
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!! Little moo is here! Any names yet hun                                     

Just finished work and i'm tired now!! Worrying about Monday just want to get it over and done with.

Gonna have a nap b4 i go out tonight.

Love me xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Little Moo Moo - CONGRATULATIONS - fantastic news - well done!                               . Have you named the beautiful little boy yet?

Loui xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Little Mo Congratulations sweetie well done xxxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey everyone,

what fantastic news that little moo is here safe and sound,im so pleased for them all,he looks very cute but they still have not decided a name,hey julia maybe we should all name him if ur having trouble lol.and im gutted really thought it would be a girl.but congrats,cant wait to meet him and have a big cuddle.take care and enjoy.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia - congratulations honey!!  were you not expectying it to be painful??    any more details, name, weight etc??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley are there piccies of julias little man somewhere??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

no on my phone i will send it to u sweetie.xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Shelley.  

Julia - you must so pleased, he looks a right little cutie, and james looks so proud!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Julia!!!!  CONGRATULATION HUN,

          

Bet you are on cloud Nine, Hope he is sleeping lots for you. When you are feeling up to it Id love to here your birth story.

Liz xx xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Congratulations Julia, hubby and James, you must all be so chuffed xxxxn Well done!


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

*RANT*:

Aaaaggggh, this bloody 2WW is horrid, horrible, yukky, smelly and poo! God, its horrible. Surely it doesn't have to be soooooooo traumatic! Im sure Im not the only one who is "its worked" one minute and "it hasn't worked" the next. Its driving me nuts. I am even imagining symptoms now! Im sure I am making myself feel sick and dizzy and its not really happening! I can't cope for another week. HEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP  

*RANT OVER*.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

is quiet on here  

Feeling quite low today. worried about ofsted tom as i don't feel on top form so worried i'll muck up. Also went to see our new niece today. It was ok but a bit awkward for everyone and it just makes you feel crap because it's just wierd. Fed up of waiting for something good to happen to us  

Magic beans - oh hun the 2ww is crap. My first was over in 7 days so i didn't have that long of it. My 2nd was torture, i lost weight and went completely doolally!! Then i got my BFP and if i thought the 2ww was bad it was absolute torture waiting for the first scan. I hope he next week goes quickly and that you get your BFP hun  

Love to all

cleo xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Getting AF pains too..glad she's on her way but don't think its going to help my performance tom.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - hope you had a good rest last night. 

Shelley - could you send me the pic too pls? 

Cleo -   you'll be great tomorrow. Your kids all said how much they missed you last year which proves how good a teacher you are.   Well done for getting through going to see your neice. Good things will hopefully be coming your way soon. 

Magic - the 2ww has to be the hardest part of ivf. I was completely   both times.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies

How are we all?  I've just got in from a crap meal out    We met up with my sister and family over at Frankie & Bennys at Braintree and it was the worse meal and service ever!!!  The food was cold and we had to wait ages    

Julia - Hope your recoverying hun and managing some sleep    Big hugs to new bubsy    

Magic - I know the 2ww is horrendous it completely drives you     You are completely normal though imagining symptons etc.,  we've all done that on here your among friends   Hope the next week flies by for you  

Cleo - Awww hun its so hard doing that visit to see your niece really feel for you     Dont worry about tomorrow you'll be great  

Debs - Whats with the new name?

Cath - Did you do the food fair at Cressing today?  I didn't even realise it was on until i drove past today - Do you do any ITFC choccies hun for Chrimbo?

Rachel - Are you back yet?  Hope you had a lovely holiday 

Right better go
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

got back from my holidays this afternoon and am feeling a bit   it is over and we are back in work tomorrow but we had a really lovely time and the weather was fantastic given the time of year - didn't want to come home!

Little Mo - Congratulations - fantastic news on the new arrival       - any names yet?

Tricksy - Hope you are having happy holidays too.  Thanks for your message about the cheque - I think I do still have your address in my messages so will send it in the week.

Loui - your story about Tony Neathway was really touching   . I hope you raise lots of money for him and all the other heroes.  Glad your flight was OK too.  Can't believe you have now gone to Cyprus but I'm glad you are still online with us and hope you are enjoying the sunshine.  Also, by coincidence my Dad told me last week he is planning to move out there with his girlfriend - he used to be based in the army there too many moons ago and loved it.  He has just arranged to rent his house in Cardiff out from next month and they are going for 6 months first thing to see how they get on before they buy somewhere.

Cath - fantastic that you have made a decision on the shop   - sending you lots of     that it all works out.

Sooty - glad that your scans are going well and you have lots of lovely follies    .

Spangle - how are you doing?  Is your FET coming up soon?

Lisa - sorry you have been poorly while I'm away   . Hope your sore throat is getting better now with the antibiotics.

Magic Beans - big congrats   on being PUPO. Hope the 2WW goes quick - it is horrible - I remember I was analyzing every little ache and pain.  When is test date?  Are you going to test early?

Cleo - good luck tomorrow with your inspection   .   for today though hun - must have been difficult for you seeing your niece and hope it gets easier in time.

Debs -   I was confused who you were for a while with your name change!

Emma - sounds like your Mum had a lovely birthday although I am sorry that DH does not have his operation date yet - sounds like he is really suffering   and I hope it is sorted soon.

Rivka - good news that you have an apt. through at St Mary's - sounds like it is good timing after your consultation at Reprofit and I hope they will be able to answer some of your questions.  I am not surprised you and DH have been finding it hard though given all the mixed information you have been given   .  Thanks for all your info about Blakeney too - we were thinking of you while we were away and went to all the places you recommended although you didn't mention Holkham beach had a nudist section - got a bit of a suprise when Choccy run off into the sandunes!   

Bhopes - how are things going on the down regging?  When do you start stimming?

Hello to everyone I have missed,

lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Rachel.  Glad to have you back.  Holidays sound lovely - wish I was on holiday!

OTD is 20th - a week tomorrow!!!  Probably test early... can't send me any more mad than I already am!  When do you think I should do it?  Thats out to everyone BTW xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

Sorry to be so elusive lately. Last night was hard work as Junior seems to be nocturnal so was asleep all day and up all night. He has been the same today so looks like I am in for a long and tiring night.

The name has finally been decided after a few false starts. He was first going to be called Jack and then Harry but we looked up how popular they are and Jack has been the number 1 name for the last 9 years so we decided against that, and Harry is number 5 (and I remember Cleo saying she knows a naughty Harry!) so we have finally decided on

ALEXANDER DAVID MCMILLAN (although this could possibly change again until we get to the Register Office  )

Sorry about the lack of photo - I thought I had sent it out to everyone from my phone but it appears not. Let me know if you want it and I will send it again. I shall also ask Gordon to put one on as my profile pic - I am crap at things like that so I have no hope of doing it!!

The birth was really painful. James' birth was really traumatic, involving forceps and ventouse, and being cut, having to have loads of stitches as he was the wrong was round and it was difficult to get him out, so this time I did not want any intervention. The contractions started on Thursday morning so we went to hospital on Thursday night and I was only 2cm dilated, so they sent me home. They got more frequent on Friday and we went back on Friday night, only to be told I was still 2cm and I should "go home and have a glass of wine" and that this baby was lying in the wrong position too so I then knew that it was gonna hurt like hell. Well, I asked to stay and about an hour later was on the gas and air (like being drunk - great stuff!). The contractions were so painful that I asked for an epidural but was told it was too early so I had a shot of Pethidine instead (although this did nothing to block out the pain). 

They looked at me again and said I was not progressing so I could go home (!) or go up to the ward and wait there for the night. I asked for a C section but the doctor said that only the consultant could make that decision and I would have to wait until the next day for that decision to be made. About half an hour later I was in so much pain, was examined and told it was too late for an epidural and that baby was on his way. She told me to get on my knees and rock the pelvis. I was screaming out "I am going to die" and "I can't do this, I know my limits" at this point. A while later I suddenly I felt I wanted to push and could not wait any longer. Gordon rang the bell for the midwife to come back in and she said "Don't push, just breathe". Well, easy for her to say. After a couple of pushes the baby was out, looking a bit grey. They gave him some oxygen (quite worrying as he was taken away for a few minutes) but was soon back with me, and 10 mins later I was having a nice cup of tea!! I started on the gas and air at about 6pm and he was born at 12.40 so it felt like forever, but I suppose was quite quick. The midwife did not help as she kept saying I was in a latent phase with nothing happening and this could go on all night and all the next day. I was ready to strangle her with her ID badge neck cord!!

Anyway, alls well that ends well. The funniest thing was on the ward just before being discharged the nurse came over and talked about contraception - I was going to tell her not to waste her breath as it took a miracle to have this baby anyway!!

Sorry, bit of a long "me" post. I wish everyone all the luck in the world and want to be hearing all your traumatic birth stories on here too! 

Sorry too for lack of personals, will hope to catch up with all your news soon.

Lorra love,

Julia xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Wow Julia!  Congratulations on the birth of Alexander.  I am so glad I managed to get on here today and well done for being up to posting so quickly about the birth.  And why are you apologising for it being a me me me post - exactly what is should be.

Going to try and catch up on the rest of you now (still no home computer so very behind).  Everything fine with me though, had my 20 week scan on Tuesday and everything looks good so hopefully can now start to enjoy being pregnant.

Congrats again Little Mo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Julia - CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Alexander! Sorry I only got to the computer today to read your news  we have a last minute house-guest (v good friend) so were so busy. Your birth story sounds traumatic, so sorry you had to go through all that, and those midwives sound as if they haven't the foggiest   but as you say all well that ends well, really please fo you and your family.

Cleo - lots of luck with Ofsted tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be a great success and the kids love you. Well done on getting through visiting your new niece, and lots of    for you having the good news this time.

Cathie - well done on the big de-clutter. You sound so busy with chocs, hope it all went well.

Magic Bean -   2ww does drive you mad, I was   on both my cycles. Hang on in there and don't test early   it'll just panic you. Thinking of you  

Lisa - hope the antibiotics kick in soon.

Em -   to you and DH, you almost made me   how painful it all sounds, hope DH gets his op date soon. Glad your mum's big day was such a success.

Rachel - glad you enjoyed Blakeney and around, I love these these places. You made me and DH   about the nudists, we didn't see any ... Maybe they came there specially for you   

Sooty - glad to hear about your 22 follies, that's excellent news.

B - hope d/regging is going ok.

Sam - good news about your scan, sure you feel much better now.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Julia - Alexander is a loverly name. And what a traumatic time for you - well done for getting through it all.

Cleo - I'm thinking of you today - I know it will go really well. By the time you read this it will all be over and you can relax with a nice glass of wine and maybe a take away.

Rachel - welcome back - I missed you. Hope the BMS went well too and we hear great news from you.

Magic - my 2ww's have all been difficult too. I ended up doing things that I wouldn't necessarily normally do to make the time go quickly. I went shopping in London, the cinema, long dog walks to different places and visited friends a lot (just don't overdo it if you can help it). I tested every other day during my 3rd cycle (I wanted to prepare myself whichever way it went) but was too chicken on the 1st and 2nd cycles to do this. Good luck whatever you decide.

Lol

Loui xxx

Sooty - you should be doing the trigger injection tonight if all goes well at your scan today and they want you in on Wed for an early EC. Good luck today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Loui - good to hear from you. Have you had a chat to your boss? Do you know how long you'll stay in Cyprus?

Julia - hope little Alexander starts swapping over his nocturnal life and you get some sleep. I love the name, by the way.

Cleo - thinking about you and sure you'll pass Ofsted with flying colours.

With all the excitment about junior Mo's arrival I forgot to tell you that this weekend we realised that our hedghog (which we cared for as a baby last year, and later came back) is actually a she - we now have tiny new hedgies! We don't know how many, because didn't want to disturb the hedgy-house too much, but we saw at least one with his mum. Sooooo cute!!

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG Egg collection Wednesday.Nervous about trigger injection tonight.Will be about 230am.Got 28 follies now.Will log on for personals later xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG Egg collection Wednesday.Nervous about trigger injection tonight.Will be about 230am.Got 28 follies now.Will log on for personals later xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Sorry not been on over the weekend and I've missed out on all the news!!

Little Moo - ***HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!*** to you & DH on baby Alexander   I'm so pleased for you, that's great news.    Sorry the birth was traumatic but I'm sure little fella will bring you lots of laughter and love so you forget about the horrible bit    Was he a good weight?  Hope you're both doing well now and can get some sleep too  

Cleo - hope you get on ok today, I'm sure it will all go really smoothly and afterwards you will wonder what you worried about.  x

Magicbeans - don't fret!  Keep positive and busy if you can.  Are you able to have family/friends over so to keep your mind on other things? (I was thinking of asking my mum down for the 2www but am not sure about that at the mo).     

Sooty - Well done on your follies!  That's great news.  Keeping everything crossed for you for Wednesday x

Loui - how's Cyprus?  Hope you're able to have some time to unwind out there x

Sam - good news on your scan, you should definitely enjoy your pregnancy now (I've always been told that the 2nd trimester is the best time)  

Reiki Lisa - how's you feeling?  Hope you are feeling more like yourself again. x

Rachel - glad you had a lovely holiday and the weather stayed good for you.  

CathB - how you getting on with the house?  Any positive buyers?

Am still d/ring - it seems to be going on for ages!!  And my sharps box is begining to over flow.  Have got a scan this week so am  ing lots that it will be ok.  I've not had one for over a year   so I hope all is as it should be inside.

Hello to anyone I've missed.  Hope you're all ok  

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a real quickie to let you know that FINALLY we have dh booked in for his op this thursday    its been along time coming but hope and pray we can finally get him up and well and i get my REAL hubby back  

Back later for personals cos im at work

Byeeeeeeeee


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just got the go ahead bloods are ok xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

well i feel really crappy. Af is still not here but she is def on her way. My belly and back are really sore   As for ofsted, well i'm ashamed to say i was one of 4 people who wasn't even observed. i know i should be happy but i feel a bit cheated. Oh well at least it is done and i can focus on thurs.  Thanks for all your best wishes. Its my anniversary tom, 8 yeras. DH has just given me some beautiful flowers and is cooking toniught and tom night. Such a sweetie!!

Julia - wow hun, that story puts me off a little   Its all wrth it in the end though. I love the name, will you shorten it to Alex?? I think both of your children have very nice sensible names. I have taught an alex and he was very well behaved!

Sooty - great news hun!!!

Angel - so glad your date has come through hun for dh. ope he's on the mend soon.


Sam - 20 weeks     time really flies!!! Glad all is well. Is this pregnancy better, i mean you don't have to be on the sofa all the itme??

Loui -hope cyprus is hot and lovely!!

Rachel - glad your hols were good. Its a horrible feeling coming back.

Gawd just seen another xmas advert   

Love to all cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone

Firstly I want to say a huge THANK YOU to you all for the amazingly gorgeous flowers and balloon, it was a real surprise - I never get flowers so I am feeling very special at the moment, thank you all, you are wonderful. 

Rivka, I hope the baby hedgehogs is a good omen and that your own home will be overflowing in the not too distant future with babies.

Shelley, thanks for your text, sorry I did not reply. You are welcome round any time for a cuddle. Gordon is off all week and I don't think we are going far any day, so let me know when you are free and you are more than welcome - and that goes for anyone else too.

Cleo, the Ofsted people must have you marked down as being a competent and brilliant teacher already!! Happy anniversary for tomorrow, I hope you and DH have a lovely time celebrating. Glad you like the name, we shall definately abbreviate it. Sorry if the birth story put you off a bit - I recommend going for as many drugs as they will allow you when your turn comes!

Emma, great news about the operation date. Although it must be scary to have to go through a major op like that, I am sure he will be back to his normal self in no time, and you can get back to normal too. 

Sooty, wow, how many follies That is amazing. Glad that you have got the go ahead, keeping everything crossed for you - I am sure all will go well.

Louie, I hope you are having a nice relaxing time in Cyprus if you are still there, and that you were able to stay until your soldiers arrived. 

Sam, I am so so pleased for you that you have reached 20 weeks, and I hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy. 

Lisa, how is the tonsillitis? I hope you are feeling better, but don't rush back to work unless you have to. 

Rachel, sounds like you had a lovely break on your holiday. You did make me laugh about the nudists - you obviously had good weather then! Did you come back with an all over tan?   

Magicbeans, good luck during your 2WW, I hope it goes quickly and that you don't become too crazy! It sounds like a good idea to invite your mum over, but if she is anything like mine 2 weeks with her would do my head in! Take it easy and try not to worry. I hope it goes fast and you get a huge BFP at the end of it.

PiePig, you confused me with your change of name, sorry I mean Murley!! Hope you are okay. Got any more holidays planned?

Tricksy, are you able to log on whilst on holiday? Thanks for calling me the other day, was lovely to hear from you. You made me want a holiday when you said you were sitting by the pool, waiting to get into your apartment. Hope you and ChubbyHubby are having a lovely week relaxing, and see you soon.

Liz, how are things with you? How is the lovely Faith? What is she going to be getting for Christmas from Santa? Are you going to spoil her rotten? Hope to catch up with you again soon.

Bhopes, good luck with the scan this week. What day is it on? Alex weighed 7lb 4 and a half ounces which is not huge but big enough to make my eyes water!! 

Cathie, can we see your house on the internet? I would love to take a virtual look around! (I know, I am very nosy!!) Have you had any viewings yet? I think moving to the chocolate shop is such a great opportunity, especially as the business is already established, and such a beautiful part of the country too. Would you and DH give up your other jobs or would you still continue to do it part time and employ staff at the shop? Wow, there is such a lot to think about, it must be going round your head all the time.

Sorry everyone I have missed, I must try and get on here a bit more often. Got to go now and put the oven on - I was meant to have tea ready by now but have not even thought about it! Hope everyone is okay. Thanks again for the gorgeous flowers - I will get Gordon to take a pic and add it either to here or ********, that are amazing, thank you.

Lorra love to you all.

Julia xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia,no worrys hon i totally understand,im about thursday but dont want to intrude if gordon is off with u,only if ur really up to it?im surprised u get time to come on here ur a real supper mum.xxxx

cleo,what a pain that they didnt even come see u i would be so anoyed,looking forward to wednesday hope ur dinner is good.   

sooty,wednesday       im so pleased for u hon good luck for ur trigger jab.   

loiu,i wanted to pick ur brains but i will later as my dinner will be ready in a bit,hope ur getting some time to relaxe. 

sorry guys got to go catch up again later.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a few personals from me - you've all been a chatty lot since yesterday!

Magic Beans - I would probably not be able to hold out either and test a couple of days before the official test date as I think ISIS always tell people later than most clinics (Essex and Herts tell you to do it 14 days after EC even with blasts on board) just to be sure but don't get despondent if it is not positive straight away in case you have a late implanter.

Julia - Alexander is a lovely name for what I hope will be a lovely behaved boy!  It was great to hear your birthing story too (although not so much fun for you!) - lucky you didn't take their advice and go home!  By the way no 'overall tan' on my holidays - the weather was sunny but still far too cold for me and shall we say it is never the Brad Pitts of the world who decide to get their bits out on nudist beaches   !

Sam2007 - great news about your scan - I hope as you said you can enjoy being pregnant now.

Loui - sadly no BMS (well no special efforts!   ) on our holidays - when I got my ARGC apt through I decided not to take the steroids this month as I didn't want them in my system if they agree to do any blood tests as it may give a false result- it didn't work last month anyway so want to know what they will say before I continue on them or may take them on the monitoring cycle next month perhaps.

Rivka - I am also hoping the reproductive skills of hedgie is a good omen for you and DH!  

Sooty - good luck with your trigger tonight   - 28 follies is amazing and sending you some   for Wednesday.

Bhopes - good luck for your scan this week   - what day is it?

Emma - great news for DH - hope all goes well with the op.

Cleo - happy anniversary for tomorrow to you and DH   - you deserve it.  Hope he cooks you something nice tonight as well.  I am not suprised you feel cheated by not having the inspection in your class after all that effort.

Shelley - forgot to ask yesterday how are you doing at the moment - when do you come off the pill and start your next cycle?

Anyway better go, probably wont be on tomorrow as I have to see the osteopath as I did something to my back/shoulder before I went away and it has been really playing me up.  Also have my ARGC appointment on Wednesday so will try and come back on then to let you know how it goes - a bit scarry but I am hoping that it means it wont be too long after this I can be sure about when and where to cycle again.

Hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Wot a ****e day i've had,  My boss is such a t*at     Wish i'd stayed at home instead i've been going into work feeling ill all last week  



Julia - You welcome hunny    OMG .......Alexander's birth     you poor thing it sounds so painful i just can't imagine it,  Do i really want to start treatment again    

Em - I bet your so relieved you've got DH's op date through,  I hope all goes well and he will soon be on the mend  

Rachel - Glad you had a nice holiday i would have thought it was a bit cold for nudists  

Cleo -   for tomorrow - Hope you have a lovely day, sorry AF is painful  

B - Hope all goes well with your scan this week  

Magic - Hope your not going too nuts 

Sooty - Good luck with your jab tonight - 28 follies is fab!!!    thinking of you for Wednesday hope all goes well  

Right gotta shoot - sorry if i missed you 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

WELL IM BACK,WHERE WAS AGAIN??

rachel,glad u had a lovely break away,i could so do with a break,hope they can sort ur back and shoulders out,and ru just going to argc for a consultation?well hope u get some good news there.  

cath,hello hun glad u got the photo,and do u feel alot better now that u have finally made a decision on the shop well we will all miss u at the meet ups maybe we could arrange so that u could make it every now and then.what will u do about ur treatment when u live there?hope ur getting abit organised with everthing.anyone viewed ur house?what estate agents ru up with?is it on the web site i would love to see the pictures off ur house.well hopwe ur ok.  

rivka,arrrrrrrrrrrrh baby hedgehogs they sound very cute,when is ur appointment ?hope ur ok and had a nice time with ur friend. 

magicbeans,hun tryu to hold out as long as u can,easy to say bet i will be the same thats if i ever get that far,ru working?well if u feel like u need to have some time to take ur mind off things then im always about if u want to meet up in town for a coffee im about in the week.well try to relaxe abit.take care hon. 

lisa,hello hon how ru?hope ur starting to feel better how is ur throat?well hope ur resting. 

em,hello sweetie,thats fab news that tom has finally got a date and on thrusday thats fantastic really hope it goes well,and yes it was lovely to chat to u on ** the other nite,and how ru feeling?  

sam.glad ur scan went well time to enjoy the pregnancy now,but dont over do it. 

liz,hi hun how ru?how is the job going asnd ru completley settled in the house?ru coming to the cristmas meal?and how is that beautiful girl of urs doing?into everything i bet   well hope ur all well.  

debs,hello my sweetie how ru doing?u have been very quite on here.any news on ur op yet?we will have to get together soon and have a proper catch up.how is the kitchen?isit nearly done?did u and john do the work or did u get someone in to do it?well i hope ur ok and keeping ur chin up.  

jojo,hi hun how ru?and how is little isaac doing?bet he is getting big?well hope ur ok hon. 

loui,right pick ur brain time,u no u told me about all the vitamins to take well im taking them royal jelly 3 times aday,omega 3,6,9 once aday,pregney care 1 aday,coenzyme q-10 50mg 1 aday just was wondering as i have been trying to find out more about them if i am totaly safe taking them, and when do i stop taking them ?just getting myself abit worked up on what i should and shouldnt be taking,as im so desperate to get started this time round,sorry to go on but u no alot.hope ur ok. 

tricksy,holle darling,how is ur holiday going wish i was there ,bet the weather is amazing and so much better than here,hope u come back chilled and alot more relaxed.miss u hon.  

well hope that is everyone as i have been doing this post for ages,well i take my last pill on friday so im a week behind cleo,god i cant tell u how much im wishing and    ing that we get the go ahead because if not this is going to be the last chance with me as i cant keep going through this each month and being let down,so u can see how important this time round is,i hope im doing the right thing but,i need to move on abit and have an answer,if only i new,i so want to be excited but i just cant,oh i hate thuis feeling,i just want to get this week over with and get to next thrusday (23rd) ,i will need AF dances from saturday so pls guys i need ur help,well sorry for the rant,thanks guys what would i do without u all.lots off love.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Just back in from work and absolutely shattered. The guy I was on shift with is having a major strop at the mo and just won't talk to anyone unless he has to which makes it quite a strain. On top of a really busy weekend with the food fair at Cressing (which was fab) it wasn't what I needed. Just need to find the energy now to get the house properly sorted so we can get some viewings. A couple wanted to come around on Saturday but they called the agents from outside here and the place was a mess with all the packaging we did for the fair. Needless to say I put them off for a few days so we're waiting to hear when they'll come back. 

Lisa -   for having a bad day and a bleepy boss. Are you starting to feel better now? Will pm you about the chocs. 

Cleo - they probably didn't observe you as they know you're a great teacher. Happy Anniversary for tomorrow. Are you doing anything special?

Julia - it's a good job you ignored the midwife and stayed. Alexander is a lovely name. 

Shelley - will get my dancing shoes back on for Saturday for you and will also   that everything is good for you to cycle properly. You deserve some good luck. 

Rachel - had to chuckle at the thought of Choccy gatecrashing the nudist beach   Glad you had a nice time. Hope you get your neck sorted tomorrow, and that Weds goes well. 

Rivka - baby hedgehogs sound so sweet. 

Em - soooo pleased that you have a date for dh's op. 

Sooty -   for the jab. 

Magic - are you still going    

Bhopes - how's it going? 

Loui - glad you were able to stay on in Cyprus. 

Apologies, I'm losing track big time now and will have to go as I have a few choc bits to get done for the morning   and can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I'm late in this but HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Julia and family. I hope its not long b4 u can have a good nights sleep. Julia you have my number. Love the name, Alexander is Reece's middle name and David is my middle son's  1st name  

Shelley - Isaac and me are both fine thanks. He's getting lots bigger and starting to roll about to get where he's wants to be. 

Liz - Was lovely to meet u and Faith, she's a real beauty. Hope we can do it again soon.

Sooty - loads of luck for u sweetie, will b thinking off u.

Cleo - Happy anniversary hun. Hope u have a lovely day tomorrow.

Cath - I really need to try some of ur chocolate b4 u move away. I'm getting rather jealous that I'm the only 1 thats not tried them.

Magic - I tested early with both my cycles and went totally nuts with the 1st 1, wishing I hadn't, ask Emma, if it's a bfn u just think "oh its too early, it might have been a late implanter" then u drive urself crazy until the proper test date. The second time I was lucky and got my bfp, I tested 3 days early,(although I know ur going to get a bfp, lots of PMA) Good luck sweetie.

Hi to every1 else who I've missed, hope ur all ok.

Well I had a lovely w/end in Hull. It was my Great Niece's Christening, She looked a little darling. And on Saturday night we went to Hull Fair, I haven't been for 6 years, since I moved to Suffolk. Isaac was amazed by all the lights and sounds and then he fell asleep, which was quite surprising with all the music playing. I will b putting pics on ********. 

I knew I couldn't stay away for long without posting again   your all amazing and I'm so looking forward to meeting u all at the meal. 

Lots of Love Jo and Isaac xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone, 

this is a real quick one ,we have just got our blood group test results back and i dont no what to really make off them.


me = O rhs Negative 

greg = O rhs Positive

are these good or bad common or rare,will it mean we will have more problems HELP.i try and resaerch but im getting more confussed. 

cath,ur house is amazing its very cute.but im afraid well out off our price range.hope u got a good nites sleep hion.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

In a   mood today. Had a fab sleep but have woken up to spotting so af is on her way early   and my back is playing up again. Would love to just crawl back into bed but keeping moving is better so I'll just do that. 

Shelley - O is the most common blood type, with positive more common than negative. I don't think it will cause any problems, though you could always ask ISIS or your GP to explain it. 

Thanks for saying our house is lovely. I agree, and we're really lucky to have it as we got on the property ladder in London near the bottom, otherwise we'd never have been able to get somewhere like this. I'll miss it but the shop is such a good opportunity.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello.   today!  Been feeling for a couple of days that its not worked.  No AF yet, but feel like she's on her way.  Other than that, no particular reason for thinking why its not worked - just a feeling! To pick myself up, Im already planning my next round.  How long do I have to wait?  (I know I may be jumping the gun a little   but its keeping me occupied, which is a good thing....)

Sorry.  Total me post.  Be back later on for personals x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbean you must stay positive.I know thats easy for me to say.I have a really good feeling.You can have all the AD pains with ivf or natural pregnacys it just a cruel way or our mind playing tricks on us.I know a girl on the other site that has tesed postive with an isis baby just a few weeks ago.When do you test Friday?x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello!

Magic - don't be   hun, I'm sure all will be fine & there will be a big fat BFP for you this coming week! All the times I've scoured the internet for early signs of pregnancy and they all say it feels like AF is on her way... keep positive!    

The wilsons - I'm not sure about blood types.  I asked my GP and she seemed a bit vague tbh.  Didn't know DH's group but I know mine.  I did some searches some time back about blood groups but couldn't really make head nor tail of it, tbh. x

Sooty - how you doing?  Is it tonight your trigger or last night?  Hope it goes/has gone ok.   

Little Mo - how you doing & little chap?  Hope you're catching some sleep x

Cleo - glad all went ok yesterday, hope you have a lovely anniversary x

  to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok?

Am a tad nervous about me scan, hoping that the D/R drug is doing what it should.  I'm also in a bit of a panic over the drugs in the fridge.  I've kept them in the fridge, but in the door compartment - do you think that would be ok?  They wouldn't go off as the door keeps being opened/closed?  I'm really jittery about the pen jab for the life of me I can't remember what to do.  I've looked at the instructions but it just doesn't sink in.  I must be a complete   I just hope I don't screw this up.

Time for some chocolate, me thinks - that will help  !

 to all

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhope had the trigger last night.Wasn't to keen on that one but it's nice know no more jabs for now.Had to do it at 2am so had a bad night as couldn't get to sleep then couldn't get back to sleep.In tomorrow at 130 just want to get it over with now.They are going to drain my cyst too.
Your drugs will be fine in the door.And ask one of the nurses at your scan to run through the pen again.Julie did with me and she was really kind about it.It's alot to take i when they first show us and are used to us worrying over everything.When I left monday I even went back in a minute later as I forgot to ask how many folicles I had.I thought I wanted to know or I would just keep thinking about it.Good luck with your scan xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Question:  When you go abroad, say to Reprofit, how do you get round not being there for all the scans/blood tests etc?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cath,hi hun just spoke to greg he said yeah no probs with the work u want doing just give him a call i will pm u,


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello.  Test date is Monday - its sooooooooooooo far away!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

really quick one!!

AF here!!! work stressfull!!!! Off to curl up on the sofa!!


Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Shelley - I think the fact that you are O negative and your dh O positive is only important when you are pregnant.  You will have to have an injection at 28 weeks and after birth I believe.  This is written in very bold print at the top of my pregnancy file.  I don't really understand why though.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

everyone!

Shelley - you will be fine taking all the additional supplements all the way through your IVF cycle. I stopped taking everything when I got my BFN. I have not found anything that says they are bad for you at any stage in your treatment and I know I'm going to take them all again when DH gets back from Iraq. Here's a big AF dance for Saturday                      

Cath - I'm sorry AF is on her way  . Fantastic that you have people waiting to see your house - presumably they just drove by and saw it? I would love to see your house too - could I be cheeky and ask whether you would pm me your estate agents details pse?

Rachel - good luck at ARGC. I hope you come away feeling really positive and they put you into a monitored cycle immediately (unless of course they want to do the immunes on you).

Cleo - I echo everyone's comments about your Ofsted visit. You are such a good teacher that they knew they didn't need to see you. I hope work stops being stressful because you have to concentrate on your self.

Magic - it's so hard being on the 2ww. Please try to take your mind off your AF-type pains - it really is completely normal to get them and to get a BFP too. Apparently these pains when you have a BFP are all to do with the muscles in your uterus contracting after the embryo(s) implants!

B - good luck for your scan. 

I have 11 of my injured soldiers flying out to Cyprus today - I'm really looking forward to them coming, particularly Dave, as he was initially paralysed from the waist down but is walking slowly now. They will soon be joined by 100 others from their Company who will be flying straight in from Afghanistan for a relaxing day at the beach and then a drinking session at night time (after they have had briefs on how to adjust to normal life in the UK and other welfare briefs). 

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

A real quickie from me!!! Ola from Tenerife   We are having a fantastic time, weather is booiiiling and we are doing absolutley bugger all!!!! Its lovely, really feeling chilled and relaxed, not ready to come home at all!!! 

Julia & Gordon, huge huge congratulations on the birth of bubby, I´ll catch up with you properly at the weekend. Glad you liked the flowers  

lots and lots of love to you all

Tricksy and Chubby hubby xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a quickie form me today as I'm late to work because of the trains   

Sooty - good luck today, m'luv.  Hope it all goes well and your home resting soon x  

Gotta dash!

   to all,

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sooty,good luck today hon.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I NEED TO RANT.....................there was an email circulating today about how a work collegues wife has just had a baby , they have managed to have 2 children during the 5 years dh and i have been trying       i know im a horrible horrible cow for not being able to be happy for them and i hate myself for my behaviour BUT Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy is it never me why why why? it hurts sooooooooo much       SORRY


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Will log on later and let you know sitting waiting to leave god it's dragging.Now praying it wont hurt


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Angela so sorry you are having a bad day.It's never easy when we hear others news   .This is silly been loging on this long and only just figgering this site out        Sorry just found all these had to use them xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck for today Sooty!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty - hope everything went well today and you're recovering nicely - and that the earlier patients hadn't scoffed all the nice pastries (that happened to me my first cycle   ) 

Angel -    you're not a horrible person. Feeling like this is sadly a part of how IF affects us all. Even when it's people close to you and you are really happy for them it is hard not to think why can't I have this.   

Loui - will pm you. It must be inspirational to see people like Dave. 

What a lousy day after so much lovely sunshine. Not that I've seen much of it as I've been sleeping off the nightshift.  My back siezed up badly on the drive into work yesterday so I was uncomfortable most of the time. Thankfully it was quiet so I could stretch out on a bench for a few hours which helped enormously. Think I'm going to have to get a chiro appt if it doesn't ease soon though


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Angel, sorry to hear about you getting upset at your colleague's news. Try not to feel down about it, it WILL be you one day  

Tricksy, good to hear from you and glad you are having a lovely holiday. 

Cathie, sorry your back is giving you problems again. Is the South African chiropracter back yet? It might be worth going to check out if he has returned   Hope you feel better soon. Thanks for the link to your house, it is GORGEOUS, I can see why you don't want to leave it. I hope you get a lot of interest.

Shelley, sorry to put you off this week, I hope you don't mind. 

Sooty, hope all went well today and that you did not feel a thing (and that you got a nice pastry )

I had a bad night last night - it got to 3.45am and I ended up crying my eyes out to Gordon. Alex seems to want feeding all the time at night, and I have sore and cracked nipples which have been bleeding and have become crusty (sorry if too much information) so the midwife sent me to the doctors today. I have mastitis and it feels like a million daggers stabbing me whenever he tries to feed, so feeling quite low at the moment, but will persevere and take the antibiotics. I also have an infection down below so things not brilliant.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Little Mo - I'm so sorry you are having a hard time of it. I've heard mastitis is really uncomfortable - I so hope it goes away REALLY quickly. And it's only natural that you have had a good cry as your hormones have been doing some pretty hefty things lately. Please keep your spirits up and I hope the infection clears too  

Sooty - how did it go today? I'm keeping my finger crossed and I hope it didn't hurt too much  

Angel - news like that always upsets me too. As Little Mo says it WILL be your day and you MUST keep thinking that.

Cath - I'm sorry your back is playing you up - mine has been too. I borrowed some ice packs and that plus doing some pilates stretches really helped ease it off.

Tricksy - great to hear you are having a fantsatic time and you are both getting a chance to unwind at last.

Shelley - have you found anything else out about your blood groups?

Rachel - how are you?

Lisa - is you boss still being an ar*e?

Hello to everyone else

Loui


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Little Mo - Ohhhhh Ekkkk you poor thing that sounds so painful i just can't imagine    I'm not surprised you had a good cry you think what your body's been through in the last 9 months and giving birth and sleep deprivation you must be physically exhausted and thats not including the hormones.....i feel like crying for you hun    You take care and i hope that you feel better soon  

Loui - Yes he's still an a*se    somethings never change    still i was only in half a day and its my day of tomorrow .....yeah     How great it must be to see a soldier like Dave who is walking again    A friend of mine contacted me the other day on ******** and her DH is due back from afganistan on Friday she hasn't seen him for 7 months!!!  

Sooty - Hope it all went really well for you today hun - been thinking of you  

Angel - Awww big hugs hun    its soooo upsetting isn't it, you just cannot help feeling like that its just like a punch in the stomach when you hear that type of news and it brings it home how long you've been trying but Julia is our inspiration on here along with all the other girls like the Sams and JoJO and Liz  YOU WILL get there   

Cath - Hope your back's easing off hun,  my backs playing up today too  

Rachel - Waiting to hear all your news about your appointment 

Tricksy - Glad you and DH are enjoying your holiday....make the most of the weather there as its pants here  

B - don't worry about the drugs there fine,  i kept mine in the door compartment too - hope your scan goes ok 

Rivka - Forgot to say the other day about the tiny patter of little hedgehog feet......awww bless  

Magic - Hope your ok and not going too mad, how are you feeling today?

Shelley - I'm not sure about the blood tests, when i got mine back i didnt check them but Dh and me have got the same blood groups so not sure whether that matters or not - Would Isis know?  

Cleo - How was your anniversary - did you have a nice day/night?  Hope AF pains have eased  

Take care everyone
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone it wasn't too bad didn't feel much now cant remember anything much.Oh yes I had a pastry.Feel fine now will pain pop in tomorrow as At the moment I really feel ok.Manged to get 11 eggs I so hope they fertilize and get to blasts    .Keith has gone to get me a take away as not doing a lot today. Think I need lotd of     xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

feeling a little more human tonight but have a headache. Dh is really unwell, thought it was man flu but he actually does seem quite poorly. He's in bed and i'm cooking dinner.

Have my base line scan tom so fingers crossed everything is ok and i can start stimming on fri.


julia -   oh hun that doesn't sound pleasant. I hope you get better really soon hun and start getin some sleep. I always think about how hard it is to have kids and then how hard it is to cope when you do have them. Seems like we have to deal with a double whammy!!

Shelley - sorry about tonight hun. DH is in a bad way bless, just hope he doesn't pass it on. Making toad in the hole insead of the yummy pasta i was expecting!!

Sooty - fab news hun!! you rest up. I passed out after ec the first time because i thought i felt well and got up too quickly. Get dh to spoil you rotten.

LIsa - hey hun how are you?? Anniversary was quiet as dh was ill, but i've not been feeling too good either so it was good to just relax.

Angel - ah hun, you're not a bad person you know that. You have every right to feel p*ssed off. You know its not the people its the situation.    

tricksy - time flies hey hun. Glad you're having fun.

loui - what a difficult job you have. It mus be hard to stay positive with all that tragedy and pain around you.   I'm sure you brighten up their days.

Love to all i've missed.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,dont worry bout tonight to be honest i dont think i wolud have been very good company tonight feeling abit down ,with all the mess off the kitchen,worrying that it wont be done before e/c,worrying bout treatment if we will get started or not ,so i have got myself into a state god i hate all this,sorry for the rant,good luck for ur scan tomorrow let me know how u get on,ru off work alday?we could meet for a coffee?well better go greg has just gone to get chinesse hope it cheers me up abit.cu soon.hon. 

sooty,well done hon,11 eggs thats fab.keep us up dated.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - wish i was off work, but have to in straight after as teaching again at 10.40!!! Oh hun, its such a stressfull time. Sending you


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks hon,another thing i have been having period like pains for most off the week ,its gonna be bad when it comes i bet.oh im such a grumppy sod


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

mines been really heavy and painful all week hun. Had headaches too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Cleo - sorry AF is painful, hope it eases up soon and that DH gets better.

Sooty - glad everything went well today, and now your eggies should be getting really busy in those petrie dishes  

Cath - sorry your back is playing up. Can you try a wheat bag? They help me a lt.

Shelley - hope AF is here soon and not too painful.

Tricksy - lovely to hear from you and have a great time, I wish I were there too - the weather here is pants

Julia -   no wonder your were   as everyone says it's the hormones and surely the lack of sleep because of Alex being so nocturnal. Hope the dr helps tomorrow with your nipples, this sounds really nasty ... Well done for persevering, not sure I could have ...

Em - you're not a bad person at all, but it's natural to be upset at people having what you want so much. But do concentrate on the fact it will be you one day hun, hopefully not too long.

Lisa - glad your working week isending now as your boss sounds like a real pain. Any nice plan for your day off?

Loui - you are being such a comfort to your soldiers I'm sure, and hopefully you'll see them on the way to recovery when they arrive in Cyprus.

Rachel - how did it go in ARGC? 

I'm now on 32 day of my cycle, so beginning to build my hopes up. I guess AF will arrives as soon as I decide to test ...   I'll leave it until Friday as my cycle is 30 - 34 days. It's so easy to start dreaming though ...

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
you've been busy on here the last couple of days!

Sooty - brilliant news - relax, enjoy your takeaway and hope all those eggs fertilize tonight.  Keep us posted.  Here are more     and some   for you.

Lisa - thanks for your text today hun.   sorry you had a crap day in work yesterday too - hope it was a better one today and you are looking forward to your day off tomorrow!

Shellie - I am hoping all goes well for you next week and your next blood test and scan will be fine when you come off the pill - it must have been so difficult for you the last few months I hope your luck will now change   .  In addition to what Sam said I wouldn't worry about your blood groups at all for you and DH - it is just that Reprofit need to know matching up an egg donors.

Cath - hope you get your house sorted this weekend - good news that you have a potential viewer already   (can I be nosey too and see the link to your house?).  Also there must be something in the air with all these back problems on here - is your chiro any good and would you send me the details if he is - to be honest I am not sure what the difference is between a chiro and an osteopath but my back is still not sorted out despite two sessions with my osteopath and I am getting desperate as it is now very painful to drive which is not good and I haven't been able to go out running for two weeks.

JoJo - glad you had a good weekend and that you are coming to the meal and I will get to meet you at last.

Magic Beans - it is not all over yet Mrs!  Although IKWYM about having a long term treatment plan in mind to prepare yourself if the result is not positive, you have no way of knowing yet this will be the case and being your first cycle and with two blasts on board your chances are good - try and keep up the PMA   .  By the way, in answer to your question the people on here considering going to Reprofit are going for donor eggs where you usually only need one scan during the cycle to check your womb lining is thick enough (and no blood tests - correct me if I am wrong someone) building up to the ET which can be done over here at the ISIS or somewhere.

Bhopes - good luck for your scan.  Your drugs will be fine in the door of the fridge - that is where I have always kept mine.  Hope you enjoyed the chocolate!

Rivka - keeping everything crossed for you hun    

Cleo - glad AF has arrived.  Hope DH's man flu did not spoil your anniversary.

Loui - have a good time with your soldiers!  

Tricksy - glad you and DH are having a good holiday.

Emma -    

Julia - that mastitis sounds painful (my friend had it a while ago and the anti biotics did the trick though) - hope you are OK.  As Lisa said I am sure all those hormones kicking about can't help at the moment either.

Well a bit of news from me as I had my consultation today at the ARGC.  DH came too (luckily it is only 20 mins from where he works) and the doctor we saw was really nice and also told us that he would disagree with the ISIS advice that we should consider for donor eggs at this point.  He has recommended all the immune testing they do (as I had hoped and actually said he would not trust NK cell results from UK labs explaining that some of them have been very differrent and they get all theirs done in Chicago) and I will be starting their monitoring cycle next week when AF comes.  I need a day 1-3 blood test (when I can also get all my immune testing done for which the results take 2 weeks to come back) and then a scan just before ovulation and then a day 21 blood test.  However contrary to Essex and Herts who said they would want to put me back on the long protocol if I have another cycle he advised that given my AMH test result and depending on my day 1-3 blood test they will probably use the flare protocol but without down regging on the pill first (which in my case he said could have affected my hormone levels and caused the low egg numbers on my last cycle although I didn't really understand why).  The risk of this for me however is that although I have always had a low FSH my oestradiol levels are usually really high which means that after the monitoring cycle I may have to delay my next real cycle if it remains high on day one and I may end up in Shellie's position of not knowing from month to month when I can start, but he was very optimistic that I will be able to cycle at some point. Anyway he was pretty convincing and DH and I came away thinking that we probably will have our next proper cycle there, - having looked at the stats for my age group although they are expensive and will probably cost double what Essex and Herts charge (ouch!), the results are at least twice as good (40% live birth rate per cycle for my age group).  The other down side is that if my immune test results continue to show a high levels of NK cells, they also want me to have a hysteroscopy (to clear out the uterine cavity or something) but at £1160 that is an even bigger ouch!  Still - I will wait and see but am feeling quite pleased we are about to start treatment again even if it is only the testing stage  .

Anyway better go- hope I haven't bored anyone too much!  Hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163181.0


----------

